# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Shoket  E Muhammedit A.s. - Shoqëria Më E Lavdëruar Në Histori

## _Mersin_

ASHABËT  E MUHAMMEDIT A.S. - SHOQËRIA MË E LAVDËRUAR NË HISTORI

Përmbajtja


Parathënie	
Hyrje	
Ashabët - kush janë ata, sa ishte numri i tyre?	
Ashabët - çthotë Kurani për ta?	
Ata janë yjet e parë në Islam	
Banorët e Xhennetit	
Ashabët -personalitete të cilët nuk i harron historia	
Katër halifët e drejtë	
Virtytet e disa ashabëve të Muhammedit a.s.	
Muhammedi a.s. edukator i ashabëve dhe shembëlltyrë për të gjithë njerëzit	
Ashabët - gjenerata e parë  e dijetarëve - juristëve Islam	
Edukata e Muhammedit a.s. kundër nacionalizmit	
Konsultimet ndërmjet  Muhammedit a.s.  dhe ashabëve të tij	
Përgatitjet dhe konsultimet me rastin e formimit të shtetit Islam në Medine	
Ashabët -nxënësit e qendrës së parë të edukimit dhe të mendimit - bartës të vërtetë të mesazhit Islam	
Çthonë mendimtarët botërorë mbi personalitetin e Muhammedit a.s.
Dashuria ndaj ashabëve	
Çthotë Muhammedi a.s.  për ashabët e tij	
Përfundim	
Bibliografia selektive

----------


## _Mersin_

E lus All-llahun të më mbrojë nga shejtani i mallkuar. Në emër të All-llahut, të Gjithëmëshirshmit, Mëshirëplotit!

Falendërimi i takon vetëm All-llahut Fuqiplotë, salavatet dhe selamet (paqa dhe shpëtimi) qofshin për Muhammedin salall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem i cili ishte ajka e të dërguarve dhe edukator i të gjithë njerëzimit. Gjithashtu përshëndetjet tona ua dërgo¬jmë familjes së Muhammedit sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem, shokëve- ashabëve të tij të sinqertë, si dhe të gjithë thirrësve të vërtetë të Islamit deri në Ditën e Gjykimit.
* * * * *
Falënderimi i takon vetëm All-llahut Zotit të botëve! Bamirësit të Përgjithshëm, Mëshirë-bërësit! Sunduesit në Ditën e Gjykimit! Vetëm Ty të adhurojmë dhe vetëm te Ti kërkojmë ndihmë! Udhëzona për në rrugën e drejtë! Në rrugën e atyre, të cilët i begatove me të mira, jo në të atyre që kundër veti tërhoqën hidhërimiin e as në të atyre që e humbën veten!.
(El-Fatiha, 1-7)


All-llahu është i kënaqur me të herëshmit e parë prej muhaxhirëve (migruesve) dhe prej ensa¬rëve (vendasve-ndihmëtarë) dhe prej atyre që i pasuan me punë të mira, e edhe ata janë të kënaqur ndaj Tij. Atyre u ka përgatitur xhennete, në të cilët rrjedhin lumenj, ku do të jenë përjetë të pasosur. E ky është fitim i madh.
(Tewbe, 100)
Ju jeni populli më i dobishëm, i ardhur për të mirën e njerëzve, të urdhëroni për të mirë, të nda¬loni nga veprat e këqija dhe të besoni All-llahun. E sikur ithtarët e librit të besonin drejt, do të ishte shumë më mirë për ta. Disa prej tyre janë besimta¬rë, po shumica e tyre janë larg rrugës së Zotit.
(Ali Imran, 110)


Njerëzit më të mirë janë gjenerata ime, pastaj ajo gjeneratë e cila vjen pas saj, pastaj ajo e cila vjen pas tyre. 
(Buhari)
Ummeti im më i mirë janë ashabët e kohës sime.
(Buhari dhe Muslim)
Parathënie
Barometër i të qenurit në hap me kohën janë idetë, të shprehurit e tyre përmes fjalës së shkruar, si dhe të shndërruarit e gjithë kësaj në praktikë. Fjala e shkruar është shumë e rëndësishme, ajo është gjurmë e cila vërteton gjallërinë dhe kontinuitetin e një en-titeti. 
I prirë nga kjo që u cek, autori i këtij libri iu qas një pune që edhe ai të kontribuojë dhe të vejë edhe ai një gurë në mozaikun e quajtur mesazh dhe fjalë e ndritur. Vepra në fjalë është një qasje serioze, me relevancë, është logos mbi një grupacion njerëzish, shoqëruesish të Lajmëtarit Muhammed a.s., të njohur nën emrin ashabë, është një cirrucullum vitae e disave nga ta.
Vepra fiton në vlerë edhe më tepër kur kihet parasysh fakti se janë tejet të rralla rastet kur në sirtaret tona gjejmë ndonjë vepër origjinale të autorëve shqiptarë të kësaj tematike. 
Në të njashtu flitet edhe për meritat, kontributin në periudhën që jetuan si veprat e tyre shëndritëse për të gjitha brezat e bësimtarëve, pa marrë parasysh vendin dhe kohën. Është refleksion mbi një gjeneratë, të cilët shkruan me shkronja të arta historinë e një shoqërie më të gjërë të quajtur Ummet. 
Për pjesën më vitale të një shoqërie - rininë, kjo vepër është edhe një klithmë e autorit drejtuar atyre që gjërat mos ti shikojnë përmes fokusit të huaj, të heqin pluhurin e hudhur para syve të tyre nga dikush tjetër. Të vërtetën ta shohin të vërtetë, të mburren me ate që janë, tu bëhet me dije se edhe ata kanë figura të cilat duhet ti marrin për model, figura këto shumë më të dobishme, më të pastra sesa idolet e kohës sonë.

Ali Pajaziti

----------


## _Mersin_

“Bota Islame nuk ka mbetur, e as që do të jetë tokë e thatë, por ajo është një fushë e papërpunuar që disa shekuj, e cila memzi pret bujqit e saj të vërtetë që ta përpunojnë dhe t’ia kthejnë lumin në shtratin e saj të vërtetë, i cili do t’i ujitë filizat e etur.”

Autori

*Hyrje*
I
Me shpalljen e Librit të fundit Hyjnor-Kur’anit Famëlartë, i cili iu shpall të dërguarit të fundit Muha¬mmedit alejhis-selam, All-llahu i Lartëma¬dhë¬ri¬shëm tregoi mëshirën e Tij ndaj krijesës më të pë¬rsosur-njeriut, të cilin e udhëzoi në rrugën e drejtë, me qëllim që njerëzimi të gjejë shpëtimin në këtë dhe në botën tjetër, e cila është e amshueshme.
Kur’ani Famëlartë na rrëfen dhe na vërteton se i Dërguari i fundit (Hatemul enbijja- vula e të Dërgu¬arve) është i Dërguar për të gjithë njerëzit dhe kohërat. Pra misioni i tij ishte i përgji¬thshëm-univerzal. Nga Kur’ani kuptojmë se jeta e Muhammedit a.s. ishte shfaqje e parimeve të moralit të lartë dhe se ai ishte i udhëhequr prej mësimeve të All-llahut Fuqiplotë të cilat i zbatonte vazhdimisht.
Prandaj muslimanët janë të porositur nga Kur’ani Famëlartë që nëse dëshirojnë lumturi në të dy botërat, atë duhet kërkuar në shëmbëlltyrën e Muhammedit a.s., i cili është shembulli më i mirë dhe më i përsosur ndër dhe për njerëzit . Se Muha¬mmedi a.s. ishte në një shkallë të lartë të moralit dhe njëkohësisht edhe si mëshirë për të gjitha krijesat, na dëshmon edhe fjala e All-llahut xh.sh. i cili në Kur’anin Famëlartë thotë:
“Vërtetë, ti je në një shkallë të lartë të moralit”.
(El-Kalem, 4)
“E Ne të dërguam ty (Muhammed) vetëm si mëshirë për të gjitha krijesat”.
(El-Enbija, 107)
Misioni i Muhammedit a.s. ishte detyrë e porositur nga Krijuesi i botërave-All-llahu Fuqiplotë, të cilin mision ai (Muhammedi a.s.) e zbatoi gjatë jetës së tij në praktikë.
 Ai nën vigjilencën e All-llahut Fuqiplotë, filloi t’i thërasë njerëzit në be¬sim të pastër-besim në Një Zot. Muhammedi s.a.v.s. luftonte kundër paditurisë (xhahilijetit), dhe politeizmit, si dhe orvatej që t’i zhdukë elementet dhe prangat e bestytënisë, të cilat dominonin në atë kohë. Rrezet shpëtuese të cilat erdhën nga All-llahu xh.sh., nëpërmjet të Dërguarit të Tij, filluan dalë nga dalë të depërtojnë nëpër zemrat e njerëzve të cilët jetuan shekuj me rradhë në injorancë, mosbesim dhe të cilët gjindeshin larg besimit të pastër, larg kulturës dhe civilizimit njerëzorë.
Atëherë kur njerëzit ishin zhytur në errësirën e paditurisë dhe idhujtarisë, i Dërguari s.a.v.s. filloi të thërrasë në fenë e All-llahut xh.sh.- Islamin. Besi¬mtarët e parë të cilët iu përgjigjën kësaj thirrjeje, njëkohësisht thirrjes së All-llahut Fuqiplotë, besuan dhe pranuan besimin e pastër ashtu siç ua spjegoi vet Muhammedi s.a.v.s. -Ata besimtarë të cilët u bënë edhe shokë të të Dërguarit s.a.v.s., ishin pishtarët e parë të Islamit dhe këta quhen as’habë-shokë të Mu¬hammedit s.a.v.s. 

 II 
Të shkruhet mbi veprimtarinë apo sjelljet si dhe mbi organizimin e jetës së një grupi personalitetesh të quajtur as’habë, të cilët ndërruan rrjedhat historike,nuk është lehtë.Sidomos kur bëhet fjalë për njerëz të cilët janë formuluar mbi baza të akides-besimit Islamik.
Ideja apo dëshira ime për të bërë një pasqyrim të tillë,lindi në një rast kur një ditë vjeshte takova mikun tim ku pas përshëndetjes së zakonshme menjëherë filluam bisedën mbi librin të cilin ai e mbante në dorë dhe ishte duke e lexuar. Libri në fjalë kishte të bëjë mbi jetën dhe veprat e disa poetëve. Pasi që më rrëfeu disa fragmente nga jeta e tyre, gradualisht filluam të bisedojmë mbi veprimtarinë e filozofit dhe mendimtarit të njohur Islam Muhammed Ikbalit si dhe për disa dijetarë musliman të cilët jetuan në kohën e halifatit në Andaluzi.
Në një moment miku im mu drejtua dhe më tha:
-Të lutem më jep një vështrim të shkurtër mbi jetën dhe veprimtarinë e disa as’habëve-shokëve të Muhammedit a.s.
-Pas disa sekondave heshtje,iu drejtova me këtë përgjigje:
-Më falni miku im i nderuar,po që se fillojmë të flasim mbi personalitetet të rëndësishëm siç janë filozofët; IbnRushdi, El-Kindi, Farabiu, Gazaliu, Hegeli apo Kanti ose mbi poetë të kalibrit të Firdeusit, Rumiut, Shekspirit, Dantes, Getes, Hafizit apo Mehmed Akifit, mendimet gjeniale e të cilëve janë manifestuar në një fushë shoqërore ose shkencore do të ishte punë apo bisedë shumë e lehtë.
Atëherë do të kisha thënë: “Firdeusi apo Danteja janë poetë të pendës dhe poezisë, janë të lindur në këtë vit dhe në këtë vend, vdiqën në këtë e këtë datë dhe në këtë vend,ata kanë shkruar këta vepra …”, e pastaj do të bëja vlerësimin dhe krahasimin me krijimtari të tjera letrare. Me këto fjalë të shkurtëra do të përfundonte përgjigjja ime e cila po që se e ekspozojmë në letër do të kishte mbushur disa faqe të shkruara. Kurse përshkrimi i përgjithshëm dhe përgjigjja do të ishin të mjaftueshëm. 
Ndërkaq nëse mënyra e këtillë e ilustrimit ekspozohet për njerëz të cilët bënë ndikim të madh në ngjarjet e historisë njerëzore siç janë as’habët, atëherë ajo nuk do të kalonte ashtu.
Për këtë gjë qartë dëshmojnë edhe veprat voluminoze të dijetarëve dhe historianëve të njohur në botë të cilët shkruajtën mbi jetën e Muhammedit a.s. dhe të as’habëve të tij.
Veprimtaria e këtyre personaliteteve nuk do të ishte e mundur të spjegohet vetëm për disa minuta apo vetëm me disa faqe të shkruara sipas mënyrës së mëlartëpërmendur. Sikur të kishim vepruar ashtu atëherë do të ishte e pamundur të ekspozojmë rolin dhe gjenialitetin fascinant të tyre. Veprimtaria shembullore e këtyre njerëzve tejkalon parametrin e tërësishëm letrar e kulturor. Ata u formuan si një bashkësi e pastër me horizonte të reja kulturore të cilat ua transmentoi dhe komunikoi Muhammedi alejhisselam… 
Për këtë arsye mikut tim të dashur në fund të bisedës disa minutëshe i preferova që të lexojë disa libra nga autorë eminent Islam ku do të lexojë edhe mbi gjërat të cilat ai dëshiron të dijë. 
Pas këtij takimi me mikun tim, unë fillova të mendoj rreth kësaj tematike dhe kështu lindi dëshira dhe kërshëria për të shkruajtë disa fjalë apo për të bërë një pasqyrim modest mbi këtë çështje.

 III 
 Siç dihet, në faqet e historisë mund të lexo¬jmë për jetën dhe veprat e shumë njerëzve të fa¬mshëm, ti cilët u regjistruan në histori si rili¬ndas, edukues, luftëtarë, filozofë, dijetarë, poetë, re¬formistë, misionarë, udhëheqës të ndonjë shteti, apo themelues të ndonjë sistemi, ideologjie apo sekti. Të gjithë këta njerëz të cilët ishin me eminencë, rreth vetes kishin grupe njerëzish të cilët dëgjonin instruksionet dhe mësimet e tyre, mësonin-lexonin poezitë, filo¬zofitë si dhe librat apo veprat e tyre kapitale, dhe mundoheshin që ta jetësojnë të gjithë atë që kishin “thithur” nga vetë shembëlltyra e personit gjegjës. Por gjithë ajo e cila nuk ka qenë e bazuar në shpirtëdlirësi, humanitet si dhe në besim të pastër ndaj Krijuesit të Gjithësisë- All-llahut xh.sh., kaherë është zhdukë dhe është humbur në humnerën e errësirës. Prandaj, për këtë qartë tregojnë ngjarjet në botë ku njerëzit të cilët ndërtuan sisteme, shoqëri dhe ideologji të ndryshme, përjetuan edhe zhdukjen e tyre. Nga kjo kuptohet se për ekzistimin e një shoqërie me besim të pastër dhe me veti të moralit të lartë doemos të ekzistojë një “mësues” apo edukator i cili me besim dhe me moral të pastër si dhe me synime dhe me ideale të larta, të jetë udhë¬heqës dhe shembull i shoqërisë përkatëse dhe i të gjithë gjeneratave të ardhshme. Pra, njeriu i vetëm në historinë njerëzore i cili me besim ndaj All-llahut Fuqiplotë, dhe me sinqeritetin e pastër ndaj misionit-obligimit për të cilin ishte i dërguar nga Krijuesi i botërave, i cili gjithsesi arriti të tubojë rreth tij njerëz të cilët dëshironin t’i zbatojnë dhe t’i përcjellin parimet dhe Ligjin e All-llahut xh.sh., ishte Muhammedi sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem. 
Kur’ani Famëlartë tregon edhe për të dërguarit e më parëshëm të cilët jetuan para Muha¬mmedit s.a.v.s., të cilët poashtu kishin ithtarë të cilët kishin besuar të dërguarit e kohës së tyre dhe All-llahun xh.sh. Mirëpo, asnjë shoqëri apo grup besimtarësh të cilët ishin rreth të një të dërguari nga All-llahu xh.sh., nuk ishte ashtu siç ishin as’habët e Muham-medit s.a.v.s. 
Ata (as’habët) çdo herë kanë qëndruar afër Muhammedit s.a.v.s., sepse urtësia e Kur’anit Famëlartë dhe shembëlltyra e Muhammedit s.a.v.s. kanë lënë mbresa të pashlyera në thellësinë e zemrave të tyre. 
Për sinqeritetin e Muhammedit a.s. ndaj misionit për të cilin ishte i dërguar, argument i vërtetë është vet sinqerteti i as’habëve të tij në Islam. 
Vërtetë i Dërguari a.s me moralin e tij të pastër dhe të lartë, arriti që të përgatitë dhe të edukojë një gjeneratë e cila depërtoi në të gjitha sferat e jetës, shoqëri e cila kishte kuptuar nga Muhammedi s.a.v.s. qëllimet e jetës dhe se Kur’ani Famëlartë nuk është shpallur me qëllim që të bëhet libër i dëfrimeve intelektuale, libër i letërisesë dhe i artit, libër i tregimeve apo i historisë, por ata e kishin të qartë se Kur’ani Famëlartë edhe pse përmban shumë lëmi shkencore, është i shpallur me qëllim që të bëhet kodeks jete dhe udhëzim për mbarë gjininë njerëzore.
Në këtë libër jam munduar të jap një pasqyrë të shkurtër mbi sjelljet dhe humanitetin e disa as’habëve, të cilët njihen si personalitete më me famë në histori. 
Është me rëndësi që në hyrje të këtij libri të theksoj se këta personalitete të cilët përbënin grupin prej individëve më të shquar dhe më gjenialë të historisë, akumuluan besimin dhe u iluminuan me kulturën Islame drejtëpërdrejtë nga Muhammedi a.s.
Tre vite të tëra me rradhë i dërguari a.s. fshehurazi bënte thirrje në fenë e All-llahut xh.sh.-Islam, dhe në mënyrë aktive punoi në arsimimin e përqëndrueshëm dhe të thellë të atyre që e pranuan besimin Islam.
 Jam munduar të ekspozoj disa fragmente të rëndësishme nga ajo bashkësi-shoqëri  e cila konsiderohet si një bashkësi më e lavdëruar në histori, e cila mund të bëhet model edhe për ne. 

 Autori 

1 Muharrem, 1417
Maj, 1996 
Shkup

----------


## _Mersin_

*As’habët - kush janë ata, sa ishte numri i tyre?*


As’hab quhet çdo njeri musliman i cili e ka parë, ka folur me Muhammedin a.s. dhe deri në fund jetës ka jetuar si musliman. Rreth definicionit as’hab ekzistojnë disa mendime, kurse ky është mendimi i shumicës së dijetarëve Islam. 
Sa ishte numri i as’habëve nuk dihet, por këtu mund të përmendim se dijetari i njohur Islam, Imam Neveviu në librin e tij “Takribu”, thotë se numri i tyre përafërsisht është mbi njëqindmijë. 
(All-llahu A’lem-All-llahu e di më së miri).
As’habët - ç’thotë Kur’ani për ta?
Krahas me atë që Kur’ani Famëlartë bën diferencë midis kategorive të disa as’habëve në pajtim me kohën e pranimit të Islamit, sakrifikimin dhe orientimin e përpjekjeve në rrugën e All-llahut xh.sh., të gjithë as’habëve në përgjithësi iu është mundësuar që të meritojnë kënaqësinë e All-llahut Fuqiplotë, siç thotë vet Ai në Kur’anin Famëlartë:
*“All-llahu është i kënaqur me të herëshmit e parë prej muhaxhirëve (migruesëve) dhe prej ensarëve (vendasëve-ndihmëtarë) dhe prej atyre që i pasuan me punë të mira, e edhe ata janë të kënaqur ndaj Tij. Atyre u ka përgatitur xhennete, në të cilët rrjedhin lumenj, ku do të jenë për jetë të pasosur. E ky është fitim i madh”. 
(Et-Tevbe, 100)*

*“Vërtetë, All-llahu qe i kënaqur me besimtarët kur ata nën hijen e atij druri të zotoheshin ty dhe Ai e dinte se ç’kishin zemrat e tyre, andaj u dhuroi qetësimin dhe së shpejti i shpërbleu me një fitore (çlirimin e Hajberit)”.
(El-Fet’h, 18)*
*
“Muhammedi është i dërguar i All-llahut, e ata që janë me të (sahabet) janë të ashpër kundër jo besimtarëve, janë të mëshirshëm ndërmjet vete, ti i sheh ata kah përulen (në rukuë), duke rënë me fytyrë në tokë (në sexhde), e kërkojnë prej All-llahut që të ketë mëshirë dhe kënaqësinë e Tij ndaj tyre. Në fytyrat e tyre shihen shenjat e gjurmës së sexhdes. Përshkrim i cilësive të tyre është në Tevrat dhe po ky përshkrim është edhe në Inxhil. Ata janë si një farë e mbjellë ku mbin filizi i vet, e ai trashet, përforcohet dhe qëndron në trungun e vet, ajo e mahnit mbjellësin. (All-llahu i shumoi) Për t’ua shtuar me ta mllefin jobesimtarëve. All-llahu atyre që besuan dhe bënë vepra të mira u premtoi falje të mëkateve dhe shpërblim të madh”.
(El-Fet’h, 29)*

Kur’ani Famëlartë e thekson mënyrën e jetës së tyre, marrëdhëniet e tyre të ndërsjella, ndjenjën vëllezërore, dashamirësinë midis tyre, respektin, modestinë, kujdesin dhe kryerjen e obligimeve ndaj njëri tjetrit. 
Dijetarët e njohur Islam kanë bërë klasifikimin e as’habëve në disa kategori edhe atë në: 
-	Ata as’habë të cilët të parët e kanë pranuar Is-lamin;
-	ata as’habë të cilët dallohen sipas gradës (siç janë katër Hulefai Rashidinët, dhjetë xhennetlinjët e para lajmëruar nga Muhammedi a.s. - Ashere Mubeshshirinë, etj.);
-	ata as’habë të cilët kanë marrë pjesë në luftën e Bedrit;
-	ata as’habë të cilët kanë marrë pjesë në luftën e Uhudit;
-	ata të cilët iu zotuan Muhammedit a.s. në Hudejbije se çdo herë do të jenë me të;
-	ata të cilët e kanë pranuar Islamin para çlirimit të Mekkës;
-	ata të cilët ishin pjesëmarës në çlirimin e Mekkës dhe 
-	ata as’habë të cilët si fëmijë (ende duke qenë fëmijë) e kanë parë Muhammedin a.s. me rastin e çlirimit të Mekkës dhe gjatë Haxhxhit të Lamtu-mirës në Arafat. 

*Ata janë yjet e parë në Islam*

As’habët e Muhammedit a.s. të cilët të parët e pranuan fenë e All-llahut xh.sh. - Islamin, janë: 
Ebu Bekër bin Ebu Kuhafe, Alijj bin Ebi Talib, Zejd bin Harith, Uthman bin Affan, S’ad bin Ebi Vekkas, Zubejr bin El-Avvam, Ammar ibn Jasir, Bilal ibn Rabbah, Abdurrahman bin Auf, Hamza etj. (Kënaqësia e All-llahut qoftë mbi ata të gjithë).
As’habët në gradën më të lartë janë katër halifët në rrugë të drejtë, e ata janë: 
1.	 Ebu Bekr bin Ebu Kuhafe Es-Siddik
2.	 Umer bin Hattab El-Faruk
3.	 Uthman bin Affan Dhun-Nurejn
4.	 Alijj bin Ebi Talib Kerramall-llahu vexh’heh.
(Kënaqësia e All-llahut qoftë mbi ata të gjithë).


*Banorët e Xhennetit*

As’habët të cilët Muhammedi a.s. i paralajmëroi dhe ua uroi xhennetin që në këtë botë janë:

1.	 Ebu Bekr bin Ebu Kuhafe Es-Siddik
2.	 Umer bin El-Hattab El-Faruk
3.	 Uthman bin Affan Dhun-Nurejn
4.	 Alijj bin Ebi Talib Keramall-llahu vexh’heh
5.	 S’ad bin Ebi Vekkas
6.	 Seid bin Zejd 
7.	 Talha bin Ubejdull-llah
8.	 Zubejr bin El-Avvam
9.	 Abdurahman bin Auf
10.	 Ebu Ubejde Amir bin Xherrah
(-Radiall-llahu anhu- Kënaqësia e All-llahut qoftë mbi ata).

----------


## _Mersin_

*As’habët -personalitete të cilët nuk i harron historia*

*Katër halifët e drejtë*

Historia njerëzore kurrë nuk do të harrojë veprat dhe meritat e as’habëve të Muhammedit a.s. Nuk do t’i harrojë personalitetet më të shquar në historinë njerëzore, siç është personaliteti i dalluar në mesin e tyre Ebu Bekri r.a., për të cilin në një rast vet Mu-hammedi a.s. ka thënë:
“Mbyllni të gjitha dyert, përveç dyerve të Ebu Bekrit”.
Gjatë leximit të Kur’anit Famëlartë çdo herë qante. Ky ishte Ebu Bekër Es-Siddiku r.a. i cili nuk e ndryshoi urdhërin e Muhammedit a.s., pasi që u zgjodh për halif-udhëheqës i muslimanëve, por menjëherë përgatiti ushtrinë që të ndihmojë Usame bin Zejdin r.a. i cili ishte në fushëbetejë afër Sirisë me disa ushtarë, i përgatitur për luftë kundër rromakëve. Në këtë rast Ebu Bekri r.a. tha: “Nuk e ndryshoj urdhërin që vendos i dërguari i All-llahut xh.sh.-Muhammedi a.s.”
Ebu Bekri r.a. ishte edhe shoku më i ngushtë i Muhammedit a.s., ky e shoqëroi gjatë rrugës me rastin e shpërnguljes-hixhretit prej Mekkës për në Medine, ku qartë tregon edhe Kur’ani Famëlartë: 
“Në mos e ndihmofshit atë (Pejgamberin), atë e ka ndihmuar All-llahu; kur ata që nuk besuan, e nxorën atë vetë të dytin; kur që të dy ishin në shpellë, kur po i thoshte shokut të vet: “Mos u pikëllo (friko), All-llahu është me ne!” E All-llahu i zbriti qetësi (në shpirtin e) atij, e fuqizoi me një ushtri që ju nuk e patë; e fjalën e atyre që nuk besuan e bëri më të ultën, kurse fjala e All-llahut (është) më e larta. All-llahu është më i fuqishmi, më i larti”.
(Et-Tevbe, 40)
Ebu Bekri r.a. ishte njeri i sinqertë dhe besnik ndaj Muhammedit a.s. dhe porosive të tij. Prandaj kur dëgjoi për Isra’në dhe Mi’raxhin ai tha: “Se gjithë çka thotë Muhammedi a.s. është e vërtetë”, prandaj edhe iu dha atributi “Es-Siddik” (vërtetëdashës), një dijetar Islam për Ebu Bekrin r.a. thotë:
“Muslimanët gjatë zgjedhjes së këtij halifi i janë përmbajtur traditës së vjetër, pra janë mbështetur në moshën, prestigjin dhe autoritetin që kishte ai në Mekkë e të cilat arabët i merrnin parasysh. Ebu Bekri r.a. dallohej sidomos për nga urtësia dhe drejtësia. Hazreti Aliu r.a. e ka dëshmuar dhe e ka pranuar zgjedhjen e tij si halif të Resulull-llahut a.s. Të njejtën gjë që e ka dëshmuar edhe familja e Muhammedit a.s., duke i mbështetur në çiltërinë e tyre të trashiguar, në besnikërinë dhe përkushtimin e tyre ndaj Islamit”  Kurse historiani i perëndimit Ser Villiam Mur në librin e tij “Anals of the Early califate” thotë:
“Tubimet e Ebu Bekrit r.a. kanë qenë një lloj të rëndomta sikurse gjatë jetës së Muhammedit a.s., pranë tij nuk kishte shërbetorë e rojë, as shenja që shprehnin mburrjen e një burrë shteti dhe halifeje. Ka qenë i gatshëm gjithnjë që të japë gjithëçka për çështjet e hilafetit. 
Dihen shumë raste që e dëshmojnë qasjen me përkushtimin edhe ndaj imtësive. Shëtiste natën që t’i gjente të vujtuarit dhe të varfërit. Nuk vuante nga proteksioni, nga shtytjet hakmarrëse në caktimin e punëtorëve ose qeveritarëve të mëdhenjë në halifat. Qartë vihej re tek ai kujdesi i madh në sjellje dhe gjetë vendimeve që merrte.” 
Një historian për Ebu Bekrin r.a. thotë:
“Thuhet se gruaja e tij ka pasur ëndje për të ngrënë një ëmbëlsirë. Ebu Bekri r.a. asaj i ka thënë se nhuk kanë me se ta blejnë. Ajo i ka thënë se do të ndajë prej nafakës disaditëshe që të ketë mundësi ta blejë. Me këtë Ebu Bekri r.a. u pajtua. Ajo veproi në atë mënyrë dhe për disa ditë mblodhi pak dhe ia tregoi Ebu Bekrit r.a. që me to t’ia blejë ëmbëlsirën. Ai i mori ato dhe i ktheu në bejtul mal (arkën shtetërore), duke i thënë se kjo na tepron nga ushqimi i ditës. Pastaj e pakësoi racionin e vet ditor për aq sa ndante gruaja e tij gjatë atyre ditëve”. 
“Ebu Bekrit kur iu afrua vdekja tha: Aishe, shiko deven prej së cilës marrim qumësht, enën e madhe e në të cilën i lajmë teshat dhe kadifen që veshim! Këto i përdornim kur kujdesesha për çështjen e muslimanëve dhe pas vdekjes sime menjëherë t’ia kthesh ‘Umerit. Kur ndërroi jetë Ebu Bekri r.a. i tha: “Mëshira e All-llahut qoftë mbi ty o Ebu Bekër. Me të vërtetë e ka ngarkuar atë që do të vijë pas teje”. 
Nuk mund t’i harrojmë as veprat dhe meritat e ‘Umerit të birit të Hattabit r.a., i cili ishte edhe shkaktar për zbritjen - shpalljen e disa ajeteve të Kur’anit Famëlartë. Kur flasim për ‘Umerin r.a. menjëherë na përkujtohget drejtësia dhe dashuria e flaktë e tij ndaj Islamit. Po. Ai është ‘Umeri i cili kishte marrë shpatën me qëllim që t’i qërojë hesapet përgjithmonë me Muhammedin a.s. - Por ç’ndodhi? All-llahu Fuqiplotë ia mundësoi që ta gjejë rrugën e shpëtimit-Islamin.
Mbi këtë ngjarje të rëndësishme historike dijetari dhe historiani Islam Dr. Muhammed Hamidull-llah thotë:
“Ardhja e ‘Umerit në rradhët e Islamit është bërë edhe më me tronditje. ‘Umeri rrjedh nga familja Benu Adijj e cila ishte me autoritet, në të cilën, ende para shpalljes së Kur’anit, shkrim-lexim jo që dinin burrat, por edhe gratë. Si kryetar i familjes, ‘Umeri merrte pjesë edhe në “këshillin e dhjetëshit” të qytetit të Mekkës; ai për detyrë e kishte që të merret me punët e jashtme…
…Posedonte temperament të rrëmbyer dhe krenari për aftësitë e tij… …Në të vërtet, për atë arsye njeriut i cili ishte i vendosshëm dhe shumë kryelartë, siç ishte ‘Umeri, edhe iu kujtua që ta mbytë të Dërguarin a.s., ashtu që ta çlirojë qytetin duke u vënë në rrezik lufte me farefisin e Muhammedit a.s. Prandaj, është nisur të kryeje krimin (mbytjen e Muhammedit a.s.), mirëpo duke shkuar rrugës e takon të afërmin e tij Nu’eim ibn Abdull-llah en-Nahhama. Në pyetjen e tij se kah po shkon, (‘Umeri r.a.) i tregoi se është duke shkuar që ta mbytë Muhammedin a.s. Nu’eimi, i cili fshehurazi kishte pranuar Islamin dhe i cili ishte i njohur me natyrën e të afërmit të tij (‘Umerit), i tha: “Në këtë mënyrë ti vetëm do ta zmadhosh grindjen në qytet dhe do të bëhesh shkaktar për konfliktin me shokët dhe familjen e Muhammedit (a.s.). -Por së parë ti rregullo punët në familjën tënde, e pastaj angazhohu reth problemeve të qytetit; motra yte dhe dhëndëri kanë pranuar Islamin”. -’Umeri u tërbua dhe që aty ktheu tek motra e tij (Fatimja). Afër derës dëgjoi këndimin e Kur’anit, dhe fortë trokiti në derë. Në atë moment në shtëpi ishte prezent një njeri i cili ua mësonte Kur’anin besimtarëve të rinj. Ai u fsheh, kurse motra e ‘Umerit Fatimja fshehu fletushkat ku ishin të shkruar disa rreshta nga fjalët e All-llahut-Kur’ani, pasi që ‘Umeri hyri brenda nuk gjeti asgjë të dyshimtë. Mirëpo, kjo nuk e mashtroi (‘Umerin), por filloi të grindet e pastaj e kapi dhëndërrin Se’id ibn Zejdin dhe e rrahu, Fatimja u orvat ta mbrojë burrin e saj, mirëpo ‘Umeri edhe atë e goditi. Fatimën e mbuloi gjaku, dhe brohoriti me përbuzje krenare: “Çka dëshiron nga ne? Po. E pranuam Islamin dhe nuk largohemi nga kjo fe, e ti bën ç’të duash”.
Pasi që vërejti se e kishte lënduar motrën, ‘Umerin e kaploi të brejturit e ndërgjegjes dhe dëshiroi që ta qetësojë. Me butësi iu drejtua dhe i tha: “Mi jep fletushkat të cilat pak më parë ishit duke i lexuar”. Ajo ende ishte e hidhëruar dhe iu përgjegj: “Je i ndytë dhe nuk ke të drejtë që t’i prekësh këta fletushka të Kur’anit”. ‘Umeri, sikurse u shëndërrua në tjetër njeri; doli nga oda dhe shkoi që të pastrohet, pas disa çasteve u kthye me trup dhe shpirt të pastër, duke dëshiruar atë që motrën e tij e nxiti që ta braktisë fenë e baballarve. Ajo ia ofroi fletushkat dhe ai filloi t’i lexojë:
“Ta Ha. Ne nuk ta shpallëm Kur’anin për të munduar ty. Ta shpallëm vetëm këshillë (përkujtim) për atë që frikësohet. (kjo është) Shpallja nga Ai që krijoi tokën dhe qiejt e lartë. (E Ai është) Mëshiruesi që qëndron mbi Arshin (e mban sundimin mbi gjithçka që ekziston). E Tij është çdo gjë që ekziston në qiej e në tokë dhe çdo gjë që gjindet në mes tyre, edhe çka nën dhe. Andaj nëse bën shprehjen (lutjen) haptazi, Ai e di të fshehtën, madje edhe më shumë se kjo. Ai është All-llahu, nuk ka Zot tjetër pos Tij. Atij i takojnë emrat më të bukur. A të ka ardhur ty njohuri për ndodhinë e Musait?
Kur ai e pa një zjarr, e i tha familjës së vet: “Rini ku jeni, se vërejta një zjarr, e unë ndoshta do t’u sjellë ndonjë gacë prej tij, ose do të gjejë te zjarri ndonjë udhërrëfyes”.
E kur shkoi tek ai (zjarri), u thirrë: O Musa! Vërtet Unë jam Zoti yt, hiq atë që ke mbathur (opingat e nallet), se je në luginën e shenjtë Tuva. Unë të zgjodha ty (për pejgamber), prandaj dëgjo mirë se ç’po të shpallet! Vërtet, vetëm Unë jam All-llahu, nuk ka zot tjetër pos Meje, pra Mua më adhuro dhe fal namazin për të më kujtuar Mua. S’ka dyshim se momenti (kijameti) do të vijë pa tjetër, Unë gati e kam fshehë atë; (do të vijë) për t’u shpërblyer secili njeri për atë që ka bërë”.

(Ta Ha, 1-15)


“E kjo është e mrekullueshme, e madhërishme!”, brohoriti ‘Umeri. Mësuesi, Habbabi (Habbab ibn Erret), nuk kishte arsye më që të fshihet, por doli përpara ‘Umerit dhe i tha: “Betohem se, që dje i dërguari i All-llahut xh.sh. është lutur All-llahut xh.sh. që ta ndihmojë Islamin me Ebu Xhehlin ose ‘Umerin. Shpresoj se ty do të takoj ai nder. Frikohu Zotit o ‘Umer”.
‘Umeri pyeti se ku gjindet i dërguari i All-llahut xh.sh. -Muhammedi a.s. dhe u drejtua kah Dar-el-Erkam i cili ende ishte me shpatën në dorë dhe trokiti në derë.
Disa nga as’habët e informuan Muhammedin a.s. se ‘Umeri gjindet para derës dhe është i armatosur. Kurse Muhammedi a.s. tha: “Mos u frikësoni, le të hyjë”. ‘Umeri, në prezencë të të tjerëve me gëzim të madh menjëherë deklaroi që e pranon fenë Islame. Në të vërtetë ishte edhe koha e lutjes, të cilën Muhammedi a.s. si zakonisht dëshiroi që ta kryejë në shtëpinë (ku mësonin fenë Islame), së bashku me besimtarët tjerë.
Gjithë qyteti me tmerr shiqonte grupin i cili lirisht shkonte kah Qabeja që aty të kryejnë obligimin ndaj All-llahut xh.sh., habia u shtua kur vërejtën se ‘Umeri r.a. ishte bërë edhe rojtar i tyre…”
“…Që të kuptojmë më mirë natyrën e ‘Umerit, të tregojmë edhe këtë: menjëherë pasi që deklaroi se pranoi Islamin, u drejtua kah daja i tij Ebu Xhehli dhe i tregoi krejt këtë ngjarje; kjo gjë tepër e tronditi dajën e tij (Ebu Xhehlin).
Kjo ngjau në vitin e katërt të misionit të Muhammedit a.s., kurse në vitin e tetë para hix-hrit”. 
Fjalët e All-llahut xh.sh. nga kaptina Kur’anore (Ta Ha), ishin më të mprehta se shpata e ‘Umerit. Ajetet nga Kur’ani Famëlartë të cilat i dëgjoi dhe i lexoi, depërtuan thellë në zemrën dhe vetëdijën e tij.
Pra, me kalimin e ‘Umerit r.a. në radhët e muslimanëve, Muhammedi a.s. së bashku me as’habët tjerë filluan haptazi të thërasin në fenë Islame.
Nuk duhet të harrojmë se përhapja e Islamit haptazi filloi me sinqeritetin, drejtësinë dhe trimërinë e ‘Umerit të birit të Hattabit r.a.
“ ‘Umeri r.a. vërtetë ishte njeri i fortë dhe kur erdhi në krye të halifatit, njëra pas tjetrës filluan të përsëriten përpjekjet e tij të mëdha për përparimin e popujve në vendet e çliruara. Kjo është veçori e shtetit të posalindur Islam…
…Halifati i tij kishte vlerë dhe dobi të madhe për Islamin, ngase ai në aspektin moral ishte njeri me qëndrim dhe karakter të fortë, kurse kur ishte fjala për drejtësi, ai ishte i vendosur, ngulmues, i paluhatshëm, i qëndrueshëm, i ndjeshëm. Ky dallohej sidomos me përvojën e madhe që kishte në jetë dhe në punë… Vdekja e ‘Umerit ishte humbje e madhe dhe ngjarje me rëndësi për Islamin. Ai ishte i rreptë, por i drejtë, ishte largëpamës e me përvojë të madhe për traditat jetësore dhe sjelljet e arabëve, i përshtatshëm për ta udhëhequr një popull që e kishte bërë shprehi jetën kaotike.
Me këto veçori ai arriti t’i dënojë kriminelët dhe të devijuarit, të ngadhnjejë mbi sjelljet e mbrapshta që i kishin disa fise endacakësh dhe ndaj tyre personave që bënin një jetë të ngjajshme me të egër-sirave”. 
Tregohet se, “pasi që ushtria muslimane erdhi para dyerve të Jerusalemit, paria e qytetit kishin vendosur që çelsat e dyerve të qytetit t’ia dorëzojnë halifit. Halifi i muslimanëve, i cili ishte ‘Umer ibn Hattabi r.a. ishte duke ardhur drejt dyerve të Jerusalemit së bashku me një bediun të cilin e kishte përcjellës, ata kishin vetëm një deve me të cilën udhëtuan, prandaj ishin pajtuar që më radhë të hypin në, deve. Kur ata u afruan para dyerve të qytetit, qytetarët dhe paria e qytetit u habitën kur vërejtën kryetarin e muslimanëve duke e tërheq deven, kurse përcjellësi i tij ishte hypur mbi të, sepse ashtu kishte qenë radha (që ‘Umeri r.a. të ecë në këmbë). Para tyre qëndroi krenar kryetari i një shteti super fuqi, i veshur me rrobe të thjeshta, këmbësor i cili mbante deven në të cilën ishte hypur përcjellësi i tij beduin”. 
Pra ky ka qenë ‘Umeri i biri Hattabit r.a. pasi që e pranoi Islamin, kurse ky ishte Islami në praktikën e ‘Umerit r.a. Prandaj iu dha titulli El-Faruk (ai i cili e ndanë të vërtetën nga gënjeshtra), halifi i parë të cilin e quanin “Emir-ul-mu’minin”, për të cilin i Dërguari i All-llahut xh.sh. ka thënë:
“Zbukuroni mexhliset (tubimet) e juaja duke e përmendë ‘Umerin”.
Poashtu tregohet se Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë:
“All-llahu ka vënë drejtësinë në gjuhën dhe zemrën e ‘Umerit r.a.”.
Mbi mençurinë dhe largëpamësinë e ‘Umerit r.a., një dijetar Islam ka thënë:
“Ixhtihadi nuk mund të kuptohet nëse nuk vështrojmë metodat e komentimit të Kur’anit të cilat i ka përdorë ‘Umeri i biri i Hattabit r.a.”. 

Sa i takon halifit të tretë, ‘Uthman ibn Affanit r.a., ai në histori njihet si njeri modest dhe i devotshëm, për jetën e të cilit thuhet se: “...ka qenë e thjeshtë. I jepte popullit ushqim zotërinjësh, kurse vetë në shtëpi hante uthull e vaj”. 
Prej Abdul Melik bin Shed-dad El-Had transme-tohet:
“E kam parë ‘Uthmanin r.a. ditën e xhumasë në minber. Ai kishte veshur një xhube të trashë nga Adeni që kushtonte katër - pesë derhem”. 
“Me të vërtetë gjatë kohës së halifatit të ‘Uthmanit r.a. e cila zgjati dymbëdhjetë vjet, u bë çlirimi i vendeve të shumëta me një shpejtësi të çuditshme e gati të pashembullt në histori. Në këtë periudh rrethi i pushtetit Islam u zgjerua dukshëm, aq sa kufijt e tij shtriheshin prej Sindit e deri në Andaluzi. Forcat Islamike përveç asaj që në atë kohë kanë bërë manovra ushtarake detare, kanë marrë pjesë edhe në luftërat e mëdha për çlirimin e Algjerisë, Qipros, Rodosit. Madje kanë bërë një flotë të madhe detare, edhe pse më parë nuk kishin asnjë anije…
…Gjatë kohës së halifatit të (‘Uthmanit r.a.) lulëzuan qytetërimi, industria, zejtaria, tregëtia, shkencat dhe kultura, por njëkohësisht u rrit dukshëm dhe komoditeti, pasuria e luksi. Ndër arritjet më me rëndësi të tij janë: zgjerimi i Mesxhidul Haramit (xhamia e Mekkës) që përfundoi gjatë udhëheqjes së tij në vitin 26 h. Në vitin 29 h. e ndërtoi me gurrë të skalitur xhaminë e Muhammedit a.s. Ndërkohë, urdhëroi që të ndërtohen xhami edhe në vendet e çliruara, kurse atje ku kishte xhami të bëhet zgjërimi i tyre. Vepra e tij më madhështore është se ai bashkoi gjithë botën Islame në një Mus’haf, në një lexim, si dhe urdhëroi të bëhet shumëzimi i Mus’hafëve dhe shpërndarja e tyre në të gjitha vendet Islamike”. 
‘Uthmani r.a. është i dalluar edhe me disa veti të larta që posedonte, siç janë: kujdesi i madh i tij që të mbrohet nga gabimet dhe devotshmëria e madhe e tij.
Një ndër personalitetet më të dalluar në histori, është edhe Alijj bin ebu Talib r.a. “Ai largohej prej kësaj bote dhe zbukurimeve të saj, natën dhe errësirën e saj e shoqëronteme namaz (falje). Vall-llahi, ishte një njeri që derdhte lot, rrinte në kujtime, pendohej dhe mërzitej, e qortonte veten, e pëlqente teshën e ashpër, ushqimin e thatë. Vall-llahi ishte si çdonjëri prej nesh, përgjigjej kur e pyetnim, na priste i pari me përshëndetje kur i shkonim, na vinte kur e ftonim”. 
Alijj ibn Ebu Talibi r.a. është ai i cili doli në dyluftim me Velid ibn Utbe bin Rebi’an në betejën e Bedrit. Trimëria dhe guximi i tij nuk harrohet. Ishte ai i cili pranoi urdhërin e Muhammedit a.s., që të mbetet në shtëpinë e tij dhe të kryejë disa obligime që ia dha Muhammedi a.s. Kjo ngjau me rastin e shpërnguljes së Muhammedit a.s. me Ebu Bekrin r.a. për në Medine (Hixhret). Nuk u frikësua nga ushtritë injorante të idhujtarëve, sepse trimëria dhe besimi- Imani i Alijjut r.a., ndaj All-llahut dhe të Dërguarit të Tij, ishte më i fortë dhe më stabil se cilado ushtri injorante e armiqëve të Islamit dhe të Muhammedit a.s. Prandaj, këta as’habë të Muhammedit a.s. të lartpërmendur, në histori janë të njohur me titullin “Hulefai Rashidinë”-halifet në rrugë të drejtë.
“Këta katër halife i dallonte çiltëria dhe afrueshmëria e tyre e pashembullt ndaj All-llahut xh.sh., ngase nuk u pajtuan të dëfrehen me pasuritë e mëdha nga ari dhe argjendi, që ishin fryt i grumbulluar gjatë shekujve, të cilat gjatë kohës së tyre filluan të vijnë me të madhe nga romakët dhe persianët. Ata nuk çuan jetesë të pasur, e ku më të jepen pas luksit e komoditetit; përkundrazi ata ndoqën gjurmët e të Dërguarit të dashur Muhammedit a.s. dhe zgjodhën jetën e përvuajturit e me flijime në vend të dëfrimit dhe komoditetit. Ç’është e vërteta, ata para se të vinin në halifat kanë pasur jetë më të rehatshme dhe komode”. 
Virtytet e disa as’habëve të Muhammedit a.s.
Përveç as’habëve të mëlartë përmendur, poashtu do të kishte qenë mirë që t’i përkujtojmë edhe meritat dhe veprat e as’habëve të tjerë të dalluar në historinë Islame, siç janë: Ebu Hurejre, Ebu Derda, Talha, Ebu Ubejde, Sa’d bin Ebi Vekkas, Mu’adh bin Xhebbel, Xhabir bin Abdull-llah, Bilal ibn Rabbah, Mikdad bin ‘Amr, Ebu Dherr Gaffar, Abdull-llah ibn Mes’ud, Abdull-llah ibn Abbas, Selman el-Farisi… dhe shumë e shumë të tjerë të cilët dallohen si personalitetë të famshëm në Islam, si dhe individ të dalluar me veprat e tyre dhe pjesëmarrës direkt në gjarjet e ndryshme së bashku me Muhammedin a.s. 
Një ndër ata të cilët kanë transmetuar hadithe nga Muhammedi a.s. dhe që dallohen me sinqeritetin e tij të pastër është Ebu Hurejre r.a. Emri i tij i plotë është Abdull-llah ibn Sahër ed-Dusi,nga Muhammedi a.s. transmetoi 5374 hadithe.
Transmeton A’rexhi prej Ebu Hurejres r.a. se ka thënë:
“Ju mendoni se Ebu Hurejre ka transmetuar më së shumti hadithe prej Muhammedit a.s., por dijeni se unë kam qenë i varfër dhe gjithmonë e kam shoqëruar të Dërguarin e All-llahut në çdo hap. Për sa i përket Muhaxhirëve, ata ishin të angazhuar me tregëti, kurse Ensarët me pasurinë e tyre, Një ditë mora pjesë në një tubim me Muhammedin a.s., dhe ai tha:
“Kush ma shtron një xhube derisa ta kryej fjalën time, e pastaj le ta merr prap, ai nuk do të harrojë asgjë nga ajo që do të dëgjojë prej meje”. Unë ia shtrova xhuben time derisa e përfundoi Muhammedi a.s. fjalimin e tij. Pastaj e mora xhuben, dhe pasha Atë në dorën e të cilit është shpirti im, nuk kam harruar asgjë”. 
Ebu Hurejre r.a. vdiq në Medine në vitin 58 hixhrijj. 
Një nga as’habët e denjë dhe ndër më të famshmit ka qenë edhe Muadh bin Xhebel r.a. 
Mu’adhi r.a. është i njohur me autoritetin dhe diturinë e çiltër mbi Islamin që posedonte, sepse ai është një ndër as’habët e Muhammedit a.s., i cili më së miri ka qenë i njohur mbi normat dhe rregullat Islame, mbi të lejuarën (hallall) dhe të ndaluarën (haram). Ka qenë pjesëmarrës në Akabe. Poashtu, Mu’adhin r.a. Muhammedi a.s. e dërgoi në Jemen si kadi-guverner dhe thirrës në fenë e All-llahut xh.sh.-Islamin. Gjatë përcjelljes së tij për në Jemen, i Dërguari i All-llahut xh.sh. - Muhammedi a.s., i tha :
“Elhamdulil-lah që i Dërguari i All-llahut xh.sh. posedon këso të dërguar”.
“Muadh bin Xhebeli r.a. nga Muhammedi a.s. transmetoi 157 hadithe, ndërsa vdiq në Jordan, në vitin 18 pas hixhretit.” 
As’hab i sinqertë, i cili është i njohur me atë që nga Persia erdhi në Medine, me qëllim që ta kërkojë të vërtetën dhe ta njohë Muhammedin a.s. është Selman El-Faresiu r.a., personalitet i shquar dhe me famë në Islam. Ky as’hab është i lindur në një fshat në periferi të Isfahanit. Është një ndër ata që urrente besimet e kota dhe kështu erdhi deri te e vërteta. Ky nuk pati rast që të luftojë krah për krah me besimtarët tjerë në luftën e Bedrit dhe atë të Uhudit. Mirëpo, ky është ai i cili planifikoi gropimin e një kanali me qëllim që të mbrohen muslimanët dhe qyteti i Medines, nga sulmi i armikut. Për arsye të Hendekut (kanalit) të cilin muslimanët e gropuan sipas propozimit të Selmanit r.a, kjo betejë është e njohur me emrin “beteja e hendekut”. 
Selman El-Farisiu, është person i parë nga Persia i cili pranoi Islamin. Pasi që Muhammedi a.s. ndërroi jetë në kohën e halifit ‘Umer bin Hattabit r.a. është emërtuar për guvernator të kryeqytetit të per-andorisë Persiane-Medainit.
“Një ditë gjersa Selmani ishte duke u shëtitur rrugës së Medainit, iu afrua një tregtarë që vinte nga Shami me një thes që mbante në shpinë. Pasi që e vërejti Selmanin të veshur me rroba të vjetra dhe jo luksuze, i tha: “Mbaje këtë thes deri në shtëpinë time, do të paguaj mirë”. Selmani nuk i tha asgjë e as se është guvernator, por e mori thesin dhe e ngarkoi në shpinë. Rrugës duke shkuar disa njerëz e vërejtën Selmanin, menjëherë iu afruan që t’i ndihmojnë, por ai nuk pranoi. Zotëriun e habiten vështrimet e kalimtarëve, prandaj pyeti se kush është. I treguan se ky është Selman el-Farisiu r.a., as’hab i Muhammedit a.s. dhe guvernator i Medainit. Pasiqë kuptoi ai (tregtari) se ky është Selmani r.a., menjëherë kërkoi falje dhe deshi që ta merr barrën por Selmani r.a., nuk e lejoi, dhe i tha se kjo do të kundërshtohet me principin e tij, prandaj vazhdoi prap duke e mbajtur thesin”. 
Selman El-Farisiu r.a. vdiq në vitin 35 h. dhe la tre vajza, një në Isfahan dhe dy në Egjipt.
Ky është Selman El-Farisiu r.a. për të cilin vet Muhammedi a.s. në një rast ka thënë:
“Selmani është prej familjes sonë”.
Ndër as’habët më të dalluar konsiderohet edhe njëri nga yjet e shumta në lëminë e diturive fetaro-Islame, mu për elokuencën dhe shpirtin erudit në këtë fushë edhe fitoi epitetin “Deti i diturisë”. Ai është Abdull-llah ibn Abbasi r.a. i lindur tre vjet para hixhretit, dhe është i biri i xhaxhait të Muhammedit a.s., Abbasit. Tregohet se Muhammedi a.s. është lutur për Abdull-llah ibn Abbasin r.a. që të bëhet nga dijetarët, dhe ka thënë:
“O All-llah, bëje Ibn Abbasin atë i cili do të dijë mbi fenë dhe mësoja atij komentimin e Kur’anit”.
Me të vërtetëAbdull-llah ibn Abbasi r.a. është i njohur si komentues i Kur’anit Famëlartë dhe si fakih. Autorët e gjashtë kolekcioneve të hadithit, (as’habus-sunnen),  nga Abdull-llah ibn Abbasi r.a. kanë transmetuar 1660 hadithe. Është pjesëmarrës në shumë beteja, siç janë lufta e Hunejnit, poashtu ishte në Taif, është pjesëmarrës në çlirimin e Afrikës veriore dhe në Haxhxhin e Lamtumirës.
Abdull-llah ibn Abbasi r.a. vdiq në Taif në vitin 68 hixhrij, kurse namazin e xhenazës (kufomës) së tij e fali Muhammed ibn Hanefijje.
Një ndër as’habët e rinj, i cili kur pranoi Islamin kishte vetëm dhjetë vjetë është Abdull-llah ibn ‘Umeri r.a., përndryshe është i biri i ‘Umer ibn Hattabit r.a. Ai konsiderohet si shok i ngushtë i Muhammedit a.s. Ishte i dhënë shumë pas praktikimit të sunnetit, ashtu që mundohej ta kryejë faljen (namazin) në ato vende ku është falur i Dërguari a.s.
Abdull-llah ibn ‘Umeri r.a. është i njohur edhe me atë që ky gjashtëdhjetë vite të plota ka dhënë fetva-përgjigje. Ka qenë njeri me virtyte të larta. 
Hafsa r.a. thotë:
“Abdull-llahu është njeri i mirë”.
Abdull-llah ibn Mes’udi ka thënë: 
“Rinia kurejshite posedon pasuri më të mirë, e ai është Abdull-llah ibn ‘Umeri r.a.”
As’habus-sunnen nga Abdull-llah ibn ‘Umeri r.a. transmentuan 2630 hadithe. Vdiq në vitin 74 h. 
Ai i cili lexoi kaptinën Kur’anore “Er-Rahman” para mushrikëve është Abdull-llah ibn Mes’udi r.a., konsiderohet nga as’habët më të shquar. Ky dallohet me virtytet dhe sjelljet e pastërta Islame, Abdull-llah ibn Mes’udi r.a. rrjedhë nga familja Beni Hudhejl. Prej asaj dite që pranoi Islamin, çdo herë ishte afër Muhammedit a.s. Në një rast Muhammedi a.s. iu drejtua me këto fjalë:
“Në mes neve të dyve nuk ka perde”.
Abdull-llah ibn Mes’udi r.a. ishte ai i cili e kishte nxënë Kur’anin Famëlartë përmendësh, kurse nga Muhammedi a.s. kishte mësuar shtatëdhjetë kaptina. Muhammedi a.s. dëshironte që ta dëgjojë ibn Mes’udin r.a. duke lexuar Kur’an. Në një rast as’habëve u tha: “Kush dëshiron ta dëgjojë Kur’anin ashtu siç është zbritur, le ta dëgjojë Ibn Ummi Abdin (Abdull-llah ibn Mes’udin)”.
Muhammedi a.s. i porositi as’habët e tij që Kur’anin ta mësojnë nga ai. Një ditë as’habët ishin tubuar afër Muhammedit a.s. dhe njëri i tha: “Si bëhet që ende nuk po ua lexojmë mushrikëve Kur’anin haptazi? - Pastaj Muhammedi a.s. pyeti se kush do t’ua lexojë kaptinën “Err-Rrahman” mushrikëve haptazi. U lajmërua një as’hab me trup të dobët, e ky ishte Ibn Mes’udi r.a., Muhammedi a.s. i tha: “Ti je i dobët, le të lajmërohet ndonjë tjetër”. Përsëri u lajmërua Abdull-llah Ibn Mes’udi r.a., e përsëri Muhammedi a.s. i tha:” Jo, ti je i dobët, le të lajmërohet tjetër kush”. Ibn Mes’udi r.a. përsëri u lajmërua, dhe Muhammedi a.s. i tha: “Shko dhe lexo para tyre (mushrikëve - idhujtarëve) kaptinën Kur’anore “Err-Rrahman” (Mëshiruesi). Abdull-llah ibn Mes’udi r.a. shkoi para Qabes ku gjendeshin idhujtarët, dhe filloi t’ua lexojë Kur’anin Famëlartë; pasi që idhujtarët dëgjuan këto fjalë nga Kur’ani u habitën, sepse ata kurrë nuk kishin dëgjuar diç të këtillë. Pyetnin njëri tjetrin se ç’po thotë Ibn Ummi Abdi, kurse njëri nga ata tha se po lexon nga ajo që i ka ardhë Muhammedit a.s. Menjëherë iu vërsulën dhe filluan ta godasin. E përgjakën Ibn Mes’udin, kurse ai vazhdonte leximin e bukur të Kur’anit duke mos iu trembë syri aspak. Pasi që e mbaroi leximin u kthye te Muhammedi a.s. dhe as’habët tjerë. U erdhi keq kur e panë ashtu të përgjakur, Abdull-llah Ibn Mes’udi r.a. tha:
“Kurejshët kurrë nuk kanë qenë më të mposhtur se sot, e nëse është e duhur do t’ua lexoja edhe nesër”. 
Ky ishte ai të cilit Muhammedi a.s. në ditën e betejës së Bedrit ia fali shpatën, me të cilën e privoi nga jeta tiranin më të madh kurejshit Ebu Xehlin.
Pasi që Muhammedi a.s. ndërroi jetë, në kohën e halifatit të ‘Umerit r.a., Abdull-llah ibn Mes’udi r.a. me urdhërin e ‘Umerit r.a. bëhet guvernator i Kufës së bashku me Ammarin r.a. Në letrën e dërguar kufasëve ‘Umeri r.a. thoshte: “E kam caktuar Ammar Ibn Jasirin r.a., për guvernator të Kufës, e me të edhe Abdull-llah ibn Mes’udin e kam angazhuar si ministër dhe mësues tuajin. Këta dy janë shokët më fisnik të Muhammedit a.s. dhe poashtu janë pjesëmarrës të Bedrit. Ju urdhëroj të jeni të dëgjueshëm ndaj tyre”. 
Si ministër i Kufës Abdull-llah Ibn Mes’udi r.a. qëndroi gjatë sundimit (halifatit) të ‘Umerit r.a. dhe një kohë gjatë halifatit të ‘Uthmanit r.a. 
Abdull-llah Ibn Mes’udi r.a. kufasve ua mësonte dispozitat fetare dhe mënyrën e shfrytëzimit të buxhetit shtetëror. Abdullah Ibn Mes’udi r.a. transmeton se nga Muhammedi a.s. e ka dëgjuar këtë hadith: “Kush e lexon çdo natë suren (kaptinën) El-Vakia, nuk do ta godet kurrë varfëria”.
Hudhejfe r.a. thotë se “Nuk kam parë dikë që i përngjan Muhammedit a.s. në sjellje, autoritet dhe në këshillime si Abdull-llah Ibn Mes’udi”.
Musa el-Eshariu r.a. u kishte thënë disa as’habëve se “Gjersa ta kemi këtë margaritar me vehte mos kërkoni gjë më tepër”. 
Abdull-llah Ibn Mes’udi r.a. ishte ai i cili i ruante nallet e Muhammedit a.s. Në një rast i Dërguari a.s. Ibn Mes’udit r.a. i tha: “Ti je djalosh që do të bëhesh mësues”. 
As’habus-sunnen nga Abdull-llah Ibn Mes’udi r.a. transmetuan 848 hadithe.
Abdull-llah Ibn Mes’udi r.a. jetoi 66 vjet, vdiq në vitin 32 h. Namazin e xhenazes së tij e fali Zubejr Ibn Avvam r.a., u varros në varrezat “xhennetu-l-bakije”. 
Një nga as’habët e Muhammedit a.s. i cili poashtu ka transmetuar një numër të madh të haditheve është Xhabir Ibn Abdull-llah r.a. Ky është pjesëmarrës në takimin e dytë në Akabe së bashku me shtatëdhjetë Ensarë, ku edhe e ftuan Muhammedin a.s. që të vijë në Medine. Ka marrë pjesë në shumë beteja, përveç në Bedër dhe në Uhud. Ky ka përhapur dituritë Islame në shumë vende si në Siri, Egjipt etj. Nga Muhammedi a.s. transmetoi 1540 hadithe. Vdiq në Medine në vitin 74 h.
As’habi i cili jetoi në shtëpinë e Muhammedit a.s. është Enes ibn Malik r.a. Ka marrë pjesë në shumë beteja, përveç në betejën e Bedrit. 
Ebu Hurejre r.a. ka thënë:
“Nuk kam parë asnjërin duke falur namazin si Muhammedi a.s. përveç Enesit r.a.”. 
Ai konsiderohet si as’hab i fundit. Vdiq në Basra në vitin 93 h. Enes ibn Maliku r.a. nga Mu-hammedi a.s. transmentoi 2286 hadithe.
Nga as’habët e Muhammedit a.s. të cilët poashtu kanë transmetuar hadithe është edhe Ebu Seid El-Hudrijj r.a. Ky nga Muhammedi a.s. transmetoi 1170 hadithe. Ka qenë pjesëmarrës në dymbëdhjetë beteja, si dhe në betejën e Hendekut. Babai i tij ra shehid në betejën e Uhudit. Ebu Seid El-Hudrij r.a. vdiq në vitin 74 h.
Historia nuk do ta harrojë as predikuesin e parë në Islam - as’habin e njohur të Muhammedit a.s. -Mus’ab ibn Umejrin r.a. Ky braktisi pasurinë që kishte, vetëm që t’i përgjigjet thirrjes Islame. Mus’abi me urdhërin e Muhammedit a.s. shkoi ne Medine që të kryej detyrën që ia caktoi Muhammedi a.s., pra të bëjë thirje në fenë e All-llahut xh.sh. Thirrjes së tij iu përgjigjen shumë Medinas. Ky posedonte virtyte të larta morale, prandaj kishte nderin që Muhammedi a.s. ta dërgojë si predikues të Islamit. Në një rast kur ai ishte duke ua spjeguar normat Islame një grupi njerëzish nga Medina, papritmas erdhi Esjed bin Hudajr, udhëheqësi i fisit Benu Abdu-l-Esh-hel në Medine së bashku me Sead bin Muadhin. Në atë moment ai ishte i hidhëruar dhe në mënyrë të vrazhdë dhe me fjalë fyese iu drejtua Mus’ab ibn Umejrit r.a. Mirëpo, Mus’abi e shikoi në mënyrë të butë dhe ashtu siç e kishte mësuar Muhammedi a.s. i tha: “Së pari dëgjo çka po të them, nëse të pëlqen pranoje (këtë), e nëse nuk të pëlqen, unë më nuk do të flas ty”. Pastaj Mus’abi vazhdoi me leximin dhe komentimin e parimeve Islame. Mirëpo, ende pa e kryer Mus’abi fjalën që e zhvillonte, ata që të dy konstatuan se me të vërtetë nuk kanë dëgjuar deri më sot fjalë më të këndëshme dhe më tërheqëse se Kur’ani. “Ç’duhet të bëjmë para se të pranojmë Islamin?” - Pyeti Esjedi. Mus’ab ibn Umejri i urdhëroi të pastrohen që të dy e pastaj ta shqiptojnë shehadetin - dëshminë për monoteizmin Islam. Më vonë Esjedi pasi që u pastrua deklaroi se pranon Islamin dhe shqiptoi shehadetin. Së shpejti pastaj pranuan Islamin Sa’d bin Ubade dhe Sa’d bin Muadh r.a. 
Mus’ab Ibn Umejri r.a. ishte as’habi i parë i cili fali namazin me xhema’at (me një grupë të besimtarëve). Tubimet dhe fjalimet që i mbante Mus’abi r.a. i bënte në shtëpinë e Esad ibn Zurares r.a. 
Gjithashtu duhet ta përkujtojmë jetën edhe të disa as’habëve tjerë të cilët poashtu zënë vend të veçantë në analet e historisë Islame. Këtu mund të theksoj as’habin e devotshëm dhe personalitetin e dalluar në Islam Ebu Dherr Gafarin r.a. Ky rrjedh nga familja Gifar (afër Jenbuit). 
Pas Hatixhes, Alijjut, Ebu Bekrit dhe Zejdit r.a., Ebu Dherr Gafari r.a. është besimtar i pestë me rradhë i cili pranoi Islamin. Jetoi pranë Muhammedit a.s. në Medine. Ky është besimtari i parë i cili përshëndeti Muhammedin a.s. me përshëndetje Islame - (es-selamu alejkum ve rahmetull-llah) 
Pasi që ndërroi jetë Muhammedi a.s. Ebu Dherri u tërhoq në një fshat afër Medines, ku jetoi gjer në vdekje. Vdiq në vitin 32 h. Namazin e xhenazes ia fali Abdull-llah Ibn Mes’udi r.a.
As’habi i shtatë me radhë i cili pranoi Islamin ishte Sa’d ibn Ebi Vekkas r.a. Kur kaloi në rradhët e besimtarëve kishte vetëm shtatëmbëdhjetë vjet. Shoku i tij i ngushtë ishte Ebu Bekri r.a. Kur kuptoi Sa’d ibn Ebi Vekkasi r.a. se Ebu Bekri r.a. ka pranuar fenë Islame, menjëherë shkoi te Ebu Bekri dhe menjëherë kërkoi sqarime mbi këtë “fe të re”. - Pasi që i tregoi Ebu Bekri r.a. për Muhammedin a.s. dhe fenë Islame, Sa’d ibn Ebi Vekkasi r.a. menjëherë deklaroi se pranon besimin Islam.
Pasi që nëna e tij kuptoi se i biri i saj Sa’di kishte pranuar fenë e Muhammedit a.s. - Islamin, ajo u tërbua, e kapluan emocionet dhe iu drejtua birit të vet duke i thënë: “do të hudhem në grevë urie deri sa të vdes, e pastaj ti do të kesh turp të paraqitesh para njerëzve, e ata do të thonë: “Ja ky e ka mbytur nënën e vet”. - Sa’di iu lut nënës së vet që të mos e bëjë këtë se e ka kot. Mirëpo ajo e bëri të veten. Një ditë Sa’di i tha nënës së vet: “Oj nënë ti e di se të dua shumë, por fenë time e dua edhe më shumë. Kur po të shoh kështu po më coptohet zemra por nuk kam ç’të bëj. All-llahun xh.sh. dhe Muhammedin a.s. i dua më shumë se tërë botën. Nuk mund ta shes fenë time për asgjë, qoftë edhe për jetën e më të dashurës që kam, nënës time. Nënë, mos u bën kryeneqe se sikur t’i kesh edhe njëqind shpirtëra e të dalin një pas një, unë nuk do të largohem nga feja Islame, e ti nëse do ushqehu, e nëse jo atëherë rri e uritur”.  
Sa’d ibn Ebi Vekkasi r.a. është ai i cili në një rast e goditi një idhujtarë me një asht të deves, sepse disa nga ata talleshin me besimtarët kur kryenin lutjen ndaj All-llahut xh.sh.Kjo ishte hera e parë që një musliman e godet një idhujtarë”. 
Sa’d ibn Ebi Vekkas r.a. është pjesëmarrës në të gjitha betejat. Në një rast Muhammedi a.s. e luti All-llahun xh.sh. duke thënë:
“O All-llah i Madhëruar drejto shtizën e Sa’dit kur gjuan dhe përgjigju lutjes së tij”.
“Sa’di konsiderohet si themelues i qytetit Kufa të Irakut, i cili më vonë u bë seli e Irakut”.  Pra Sa’d ibn Ebi Vekkas r.a. si komandant i ushtrisë në Irak kontribuoi shumë për Islamin, prandaj edhe është njëri nga dhejtë xhennetlinjtë e paralajmëruar nga Muhammedi a.s. Ky është trim i Kadisijes, çlirimtar i Medainit dhe arkitekt i Kufes.
“Në moment e vdekjes porositi djalin e vet që nga arka t’i nxjerrë disa rrobe të vjetra të cilat i kishte ruajtur që nga lufta e Bedrit, dhe e porositi që ta mbulojë me ato rrobe pasi që të ndërrojë jetë.
Sa’d ibn Ebi Vekkas r.a. vdiq në moshën shtatëdhjetë vjeçarë , është varrosur në vendin e quajtur Bekia, (All-llahu xh.sh. qoftë i kënaqur me atë) 
E nevojshme është që çdo besimtar musliman të posedojë njohuri mbi jetën dhe veprat e as’habëve të Muhammedit a.s.. Prandaj as nuk është e drejtë që të mos i përkujtojmë veprat dhe orvatjet e tyre për zgjerimin dhe transmetimin e Islamit. Asnjëherë historia nuk do t’i harrojë veprat dhe trimërinë e as’habit të njohur Usame Ibn Zejdit r.a., të cilin Muhammedi a.s. e caktoi për komandant të ushtrisë që marshonte për në Sham (Siri), në atë kohë Usame bin Zejdi kishte vetëm tetëmbëdhjetë vjet, në rradhët e ushtarëve ishte edhe ‘Umeri i biri i Hattabit r.a. - Vullneti i Usames r.a. që të luftojë kundër armikut dhe kundër të pavërtetës ishte i madh. Në vitin tetë hixhrijj, Muhammedi a.s. përgatiti një ushtri kundër fisit Gassan sepse e kishin mbytur një misionar të tij. Ushtria muslimane atëbotë numëronte 3000 ushtarë, për komandant të ushtrisë e zgjodhi Zejdin - babain e Usames, e në rast se ky vritet atëherë do ta zavendësojë Xhafer ibn Ebi Talibin r.a. e nëse edhe ky vritet atëherë me ushtri le të komandoi Abdull-llah ibn Revaha r.a. 
“Ushtria muslimane përjetoi humbje të mëdha në vendin e quajtur Mu’te (afër Jordanit); ushtria e armikut numëronte rreth njëqind mijë ushtarë. Disa nga ata ishin prej fisit Gassan e disa nga romakët dhe fise tjera arabe. Komanda ushtarake e muslimanëve u konsulltua, në ndërkohë aty ndërhyri Abdull-llah ibn Revaha r.a. dhe tha: “Për All-llahun, ne kemi dalur që të bëhemi shehidë (dëshmorë), armikun duhet luftuar pamarrë parasysh numrin dhe fuqinë e tyre të madhe”. - Në këtë betejë muslimanët luftuan trimërisht gjersa ra shehid babai i Usames, Zejd bin Harith r.a., pastaj Xhaferi e më vonë Abdull-llah ibn Revaha r.a., e në fund komandën ushtarake e mori në duar Halid ibn Velidi r.a. 
Pasi që Muhammedi a.s. përsëri përgatiti një ushtri tjetër që t’u hakmirret romakëve dhe gassanëve, për komandant të ushtrisë e zgjodhi Usame ibn Zejdin r.a. i cili udhëhoqi ushtrinë e cila i shpartalloi romakët dhe u kthyen ngadhnjimtarë në Medine.” 
Poashtu meriton që të përmendim edhe disa momente nga jeta e as’habit të njohur Mikdad ibn Amr. Ky ishte edhe kalorsi i parë që kishte luftuar për fenë Islame (në betejën e Bedrit). Sikurse shumica e as’habëve të cilët ishin përcjellës të denjë të rrugës së Muhammedit a.s., pra edhe Mikdad ibn Amri ishte një ndër ata i cili çdo herë ishte pranë të Dërguarit a.s. prandaj edhe në rastin e betejës së Bedrit, Muhammedit a.s. iu drejtua me këto fjalë: 
“Vazhdo sipas urdhërit të All-llahut, se ne do të jemi me ty. Vall-llahi nuk do të themi ty sikur që i kanë thënë Beni Israilët Musaut a.s., “Shko ti me Zotin tënd e lufto se ne po rrimë këtu ulur”, por shko ti dhe Zoti yt e luftoni se edhe ne do të luftojmë së bashku me ju, pasha Atë që të ka dërguar me të drejtë, nëse udhëton me ne deri në Berkul Gamad (vend në fund të Jemenit), kemi me ardhur me ty…” 
Në një rast Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë:
“Çdo i Dërguar ka pasur shtatë shokë, mbrojtës dhe ministra, ndërsa mua All-llahu mi dhuroi katërmbëdhjetë, e ndër ta është edhe Mikdad ibn Amr r.a.” 
Kur Amr ibn As r.a., ishte përcaktuar për çlirimin e Egjiptit, nuk kishte mundur që t’i tejkalojë muret e fortesës Babilon, prandaj nga ‘Umeri r.a. kishte kërkuar ndihmë dhe përforcim. ‘Umeri r.a. i dërgoi katër mijë ushtarë dhe në krye të tyre caktoi katër as’habë të dalluar dhe në letër kishte shkruar: 
“Të kam dërguar katër mijë ushtarë, në krye të çdo një mijë ushtari kam caktuar nga një komandant që vlen sa një mijë ushtarë; Zubejr ibn Avvami, Ubade bin Samit, Mesleme ibn Muhbid dhe Mik-dad ibn Amr r.a.”.
Mikdad ibn Amr r.a. vdiq nga sëmundja e barkut në vitin 33 h., varri i tij gjindet në Medine Munevvere.

----------


## _Mersin_

*Muhammedi a.s. edukator i as’habëve dhe shembëlltyrë për të gjithë njerëzit*

“ky diell kosmik u takon njerëzve me zemër të pastër!”
(Muhammed Ikball)

Për formimin e një bashkësie të pastër dhe për të realizuar Planin e All-llahut xh.sh. në tokë, i cili ishte Kur’ani Famëlartë, të një programi të përpiktë dhe të plotë, e një udhëzimi të përsosur me ndihmën e të cilit njerëzimi do të udhëzohet dhe do të orientohet në rrugën e sukseseve dhe të shpëtimit në këtë dhe në botën tjetër, doemos të ekzistonte një njeri i cili do të ishte i përgatitur, i edukuar dhe i aftë për të kryer misionin me të cilin e obligon All-llahu xh.sh. Doemos njeriu i cili ishte i obliguar për një detyrë të këtillë të jetë me virtyte të larta dhe me ideale të pastërta.
E pakontestueshme dhe e domosdoshme është që thirrësi dhe bartësi i këtij misioni (Porosisë së All-llahut Fuqiplotë), të dallohet qartë prej themeluesëve të shteteve, udhëheqësve, çliruesëve, politikanëve, filozofëve, liderëve materialistë, reformatorëve si dhe prej edukatorëve të ndryshëm për nga: besimi, obligimi, karakteri, sjellja, sinqeriteti, qëndrimi, veprimet, oratoria…etj.
Pra një njeri i këtillë ka mundur të jetë vetëm Muhammedi a.s., të cilin All-llahu xh.sh. e përgatiti për një mision të këtillë. Dëshira e All-llahut xh.sh. ishte që Muhammedi a.s. i biri i Abdull-llahut nga Mekka, të bëhet i Dërguar i Tij, bartës i misionit profetik, transmetues dhe komentues i gjallë i Kur’anit Famëlartë.
Muhammedi a.s. gjatë 23 viteve të misionit të tij, formuloi një bashkësi të pastër të bazuar në Tevhid , pjesëtarët e së cilës u bënë përsonalitete të dalluar. Pa dyshim, gjatë veprimtarisë së tij është formuluar gjeneratë e cila është e dalluar në histori si gjeneratë më e përmendur dhe më e lavdëruar. Këta personalitete të cilët u edukuan nën hijen e porosive madhështore dhe mësimeve të pastërta të edukatorit më të përpiktë dhe më të dashur-Muhammedit s.a.v.s., shënuan kulmin e besimit, moralit dhe sinqeritetit, të cilën nuk kanë mundësi ta arrijnë ata të cilët edukohen nga mendimtarët e ndryshëm, teoreticientë të etikës, filozofisë apo nga ekspertë të ndryshëm të pedagogjisë bashkëkohore. 
Dijetari i njohur Islam Ebu El-Hasen En-Nedvij thotë: “I Dërguari a.s. e filloi punën e vet për ngri¬tjen e njerëzimit nga niveli që s’e përjetoi para tij asnjë i dërguar, reformator ose edukues. Ai filloi punën kur niveli i njerëzimit ishte më i ulët e më i thjeshtë, aty ku ishte kufiri midis kafshëve edhe njerëzve.”  E mjaftueshme ka qenë sjellja shembullore dhe virytet e larta morale të Muhammedit a.s. që shumica nga as’habët ta pranojnë Islamin me urtësi dhe butësi, sepse vetë Muhammedi a.s. ishte roli kryesor, qendër e udhëzimit dhe boshti i ndërlidhjes shpirtërore dhe drejtimit ideor të ummetit. 
Mbi këto vlerësime të larta për Muhammedin a.s., All-llahu xh.sh. flet në shumë ajete të Kur’anit Famëlartë, ku thotë:
“Ai, që ia shpalli Furkanin (Kur’anin, dallues të së vërtetës nga e pavërteta) robit të vet (Muhammedit) që të bëhet pejgamber i botës (këshillues), është i madhëruar”.
(El-Furkan, 1)
“O ti Pejgamber, Ne të dërguam ty dëshmues, lajmëtarë përgëzues e qortues. Dhe me urdhërin e All-llahut, thirrës për në rrugën e Tij dhe pishtarë ndriçues”.
(El-Ahzab, 45-46)
“Ne nuk të dërguam ty ndryshe vetëm se për të gjithë njerëzit, myzhdedhënës dhe tërheqës i vërejtjes, por shumica e njerëzve nuk e dinë”.
(Es-Sebe’ë, 28)
Kështu pra All-llahu xh.sh. në fjalën e vet e përshkruan qenien dhe personalitetin e Muhammedit a.s.; e quan të Dërguar i cili ka për detyrë të udhëheqë gjininë njerëzore në rrugën e shpëtimit dhe paqes.
Pra kuptuam se vullneti i All-llahut xh.sh. ishte që Muhammedi a.s. të jetë komentues dhe transmetues i gjallë i Kur’anit Famëlartë; të vërtetave dhe i synimeve të tij, ta shndërrojë kupti-min e dome¬thënieve të tij (Kur’anit) në jetën praktike. Këtë e mësojmë edhe nga përgjigja e njohur e nënës së besimtarëve - Aishes r.a. në pyetjen për moralin e Muhammedit a.s., ku ajo tregon dhe thotë se: 
“Karakteri i tij ishte Kur’ani, ai ishte Kur’ani i cili ecte mbi tokë.”
All-llahu xh.sh. në Kur’anin Famëlartë thotë:
“Ju e kishit shembullin më të lartë në të dër-guarin e All-llahut,…”
(El-Ahazab, 21)
Shembëlltyra e Muhammedit a.s., çdo herë do të mbetet kandil ndriçues. “Në çdo periudhë kohore njerëzit gjejnë dhe do të gjejnë në personalitetin e tij shembëlltyrën e lartë dhe udhërrëfyesin me vlerë, kandilin që përgjithmonë ndriçon”. 
All-llahu xh.sh në Kur’anin Famëlartë thotë:
“…Më së miri All-llahu e di ku ta vërë dër-gesën (risalen) e vet…”
(El-En’amë, 124)
Sepse, Ai më së miri e njeh atë që vet e krijoi, pra Ai e di se nëpërmjet personalitetit të tij fisnik, njerëzit do të shohin përkthimin e gjallë dhe praktik të domethënieve të Kur’anit.
Edhe pse i Dërguari a.s. jetoi dyzet vjet si njeri i rëndomtë në mesin e arabëve, ai gjatë asaj periudhe nuk ishte i njohur si predikues, as si poet, e as si orator apo burrështeti. Gjatë asaj periudhe askush nuk e kishte dëgjuar duke shprehur margaritarë të urtësisë, të diturisë, të drejtësisë apo të etikës. Nuk ka diskutuar asnjëherë mbi normat teologjike apo pedagogjike. “Kur filloi të predikojë misionin e tij, e tërë Arabia ishte e shtangur dhe e habitur me fjalorin dhe shkathtësinë e tij të përsosur oratorike. Ai ishte aq i pakrahasueshëm sa që asnjëri prej poetëve, predikuesëve dhe oratorëve arabë të rangut më të lartë, nuk kishte prodhuar diçka të njejtë sipas bukurisë së gjuhës, dikcionit madhështorë kur ai i shtyri armiqtë e vet të bashkuar të prodhojnë bile një ajet më të vogël të ngjashëm me atë që ai re-citonte.” 
Pra gjenerata apo bashkëkohanikët e tij (as’habët), patën fatin që ta njohin apo të ulen pranë një personaliteti madhështor i cili qe i lavdëruar nga Ai i cili e kishte krijuar dhe e kishte dërguar si mëshirë ndaj të gjithë botërave. Ata kishin fatin që u edukuan nga këshillat, udhëzimet dhe instrukcionet e tij, nga personaliteti më shembullor dhe me virtyte më të larta. Ata (as’habët) e shihnin atë njeri nga mesi i tyre. Njeri jo si të tjerët, por njeri në të cilin pasqyroheshin të gjitha ato cilësi të larta. Ata i pranonin dhe i vërtetonin ato parime të gjalla,të cilat nuk i lexonin në ndonjë libër tjetër, por i shihnin me sytë e vet. E shihnin njeriun si i Dërguar nga All-llahu xh.sh.; i cili me lëvizjet, veprimet dhe sjelljet e tij Kur’anore ishte shembull praktik për të gjithë njerëzit, i cili ishte shumë i pastër si në trup ashtu edhe në sjellje dhe në të folur.
Poashtu prej virtyteve të tij të larta ishte edhe ajo që ai (i Dërguari a.s.), nuk e mbante veten më të lartë nga të tjerët dhe një i huaj nuk mund ta njihte ate se cili është, prandaj ishte i detyruar të pyetë të tjerët.
-Nuk dëshironte të ngriteshin në këmbë shokët (as’habët) e tij, kur ai hynte në ndonjë mexhlis (tubim).
-Kur rrinte nuk dëshironte që të tjerët t’i shënonin vendin ku të ulët.
-I vlerësonte dhe i repektonte mendimet e të tjerëve.
-Nuk ia ndërprente kujt fjalën gjatë bisedës.
-Ishte shumë mirënjohës dhe kurrë nuk i harronte të mirat që ndokush ia kishte bërë.
-E kishte bërë zakon t’i vizitonte të sëmurët, pa dallim se ishin muslimanë apo jo, të varfër ose të pasur.
-T’i puthet dora ishte një punë e padëshiruar për të, prandaj edhe trensmetohet nga Ebu Hurejre r.a. se në një rast një njeri erdhi te i Dërguari a.s. dhe dëshiroi që t’ia puthë dorën, kurse ai e tërhoqi dorën menjëherë duke thënë:
“Ashtu veprojnë Persianët ndaj mbretërive të tyre, e unë nuk jam mbret, Unë jam sikur se ju, vë¬lla dhe bashkëqytetar i juaj”.
-Nuk e zgjidhte vendin e uljes, por ulej aty ku kishte vend të lirë.
-Nuk mbahej i madh, punonte si të tjerët; gjatë ndërtimit të xhamisë në Medine, gjatë hapjes së hendekut… etj.
-Pranonte arsyetimin e çdokujt.
-I ndihmonte familjes dhe ia zgjate dorën të dobëtit dhe nevojëtarit…
Po si të mos jetë i këtillë pasi që All-llahu Fuqiplotë e edukoi me edukatën e Kur’anit:
“E të jesh i butë ndaj besimtarëve që të pranuan ty”.
(Esh-Shuara, 215)
I Dërguari i All-llahut xh.sh., me sjelljet e tij, butësinë dhe edukatën e tij Kur’anore, as’habëve të tij ua mësoi parimet e jetës, ndërroi mënyrën e të menduarit të tyre, i edukoi në frymën burimore Islame, beduinët e shkretëtirës i shndërroi në njerëz të kulturës dhe qytetërimit. Ai tërë këtë nuk e arriti duke përdorur dhunë, tirani e as forcë, por këtë ai e realizoi (duke i falenderuar All-llahut xh.sh. i cili e përgatiti) me sjellje tërheqëse, moral të pastër dhe me karakter fisnik. 
Kështu pra i Dërguari a.s., me të gjitha këto veti që i posedonte, la ndikim të pashlyer në zemrat dhe në shpirtërat e as’habëve të tij.
Ata në personalitetin e tij panë njeriun në të cilin ishin gërshetuar të gjitha mirësitë. Vërejtën dritën shpirtërore dhe udhëheqësin e mbarë njerëzimit për të gjitha epokat. Vërejtën mësuesin e urtësisë dhe të moralit. Njeriun të cilin “vuajtjet e njerëzve e godisin dhe memzi pret që t’i shpëtojë dhe t’i nxjerë në rrugë të drejtë. Këtë qëndrim të vetin ai e shpreh me këto fjalë të larta:
“Unë dhe ju i ngjajmë njeriut i cili ndez zjarr në të cilin fillojnë të pikojnë karkalecat dhe fluturat, e ky i përze prej zjarrit… Edhe unë u mbroj nga zjarrit, e ju më ikni prej duarve!…” 
Ky është qëndrimi i Muhammedit a.s. ndaj atyre të cilët epshet i shtynë në mëkat. Ai nuk është mizor e as despot… Ai është njeri i cili paraqitet para njerëzve me humanitetin e vet…” 
Kjo është shembëlltyra më e përsosur njerëzore, ky është Muhammedi a.s., i Dërguar për të gjithë vendet, kohërat dhe njerëzit , po ky është ai i cili me rastin e daljes së tij nga shtëpia e vet, për ta zbatuar urdhërin e All-llahut xh.sh., i cili e urdhëroi për shpërngulje-hixhret për në Medine Munevvere, muar një grusht dhe, e hedhë atë drejt armikut dhe lexon fjalët e All-llahut Fuqiplotë:
“Ve xhe’alna min bejni ejdihim sedden ve min halfihim sedden fe agshejnahum fehum la jub-sirun-e”.
“Ne u kemi vënë edhe para tyre pendë e edhe mbrapa tyre pendë dhe ua kemi mbuluar sytë, prandaj ata nuk shohin”.
(Jasin, 9)
Ky është edukatori edhe mësuesi i as’habëve, njëkohësisht edhe edukatori i ynë dhe i të gjithë gjeneratave, ai i cili çdo herë ua ka falur të gjithëve kur ndaj tyre ka ngadhnjyer. Ndaj njerëzve më të nënçmuar është sjellë në mënyrë shembullore dhe tërheqëse. Prandaj, në personalitetin e tij, njerëzimi ka parë dhe do të shohë njeriun më të mëshirshëm. Zemrës së tij të ndieshme nuk i kalon edhe imtësira më e thjeshtë kur janë në pyetje dëshirat dhe vuajtjet e tij. 
Shohim njeriun i cili u shkruan sunduesëve të atëhershëm dhe kërkon prej tyre t’i shmangen krenarisë dhe kryelartësisë së zbrazur. 
Në personalitetin e tij të pasur me vyrtite shumëdimensionale shohim edhe;
-Njeriun i cili bashkëluftëtarëve të vet u ofron drunj të ndezin zjarrin dhe të përgatisin ushqimin;
-atë të cilit i tërqethet trupi kur sheh kafshën e ngarkuar më tepër se që mundet të bartë;
-atë i cili qëndron përpara njerëzve dhe thotë: “Cilin e kam goditur në shpinë, ja le të ma ktheje!”
-atë i cili shokëve të vet një ditë u tha:
“Do t’ju vij Ikrima i biri i Ebu Xhehlit si emigrues musliman. Mos ia shani babanë, sepse sharja e të vdekurit prek të gjallin dhe nuk arrin deri tek i vdekuri”.
-ai i cili Ikrimen të birin e Ebu Xhehlit e përshëndeti duke i thënë: “Mirë se erdhe kalorës i emigruar”.
Këtu shohim njeriun në formë më të shëndritshme, më të pastër dhe më të lartësuar. Shohim njeriun me cilësi të përsosura gjigante-dimensione të pastërta hyjnore të cilat u reflektuan tek as’habët e tij.
Për të kuptuar në mënyrë sa më të qartë personalitetin shembullor dhe pasqyrën e urtësisë, mëshirës dhe moralit të lartë të Muhammedit a.s., të shohim se si reagoi ai gjatë momenteve me rastin e fitores së madhe-çlirimt të Mekkës, kur ai ishte udhë¬heqës i një ushtrie të madhe të cilën ajo botë asnjëherë nuk e kishte parë.
Në kulminacionin (zenitin) e fuqisë dhe fitores së tij, në momentet kur ai dhe as’habët e tij ngadhnjimtarë hynë në qytetin e bekuar Mekkë, në qytetin ku ai dhe as’habët e tij përjetuan torturat më të mëdha nga idhujtarët mekkas, ai (Muhammedi a.s.), ndonëse i fuqishëm me mëshirën, mirësinë, butësinë, tolerancën, fisnikërinë dhe humanitetin e tij, qëndroi para Qabes duke thënë fjalitë të cilat historia i shënoi me shkronja të arta:
“Ç’mendoni ç’do të bëj me ju…?
Shkoni, të gjithë jeni të lirë!”
Si çdo herë edhe në këto momente Muhammedi a.s. tregon mirësinë, zemërgjërësinë dhe mëshirën e tij të ngrohtë duke i thënë fjalitë mahnitëse që kishin burimin në tolerancën dhe njerëzishmërinë e tij.
Pra, edhe në momentet kur të gjithë ishin duke pritur hakmarrjen, kur me mijëra shpata pritnin vetëm urdhërin e tij (të Muhammedit a.s.), ai tregoi humanitetin dhe bujarinë e tij që kishin burimin në edukatën e përsosur që ia pat dhënë vet All-llahu xh.sh. 
Udhëheqësia e cila kishte tepruar me dënim dhe teror ndaj tij dhe besimtarëve të tjerë, tek ai pranohet me urtësi dhe mirësi. Kundërshtarëve më të përbetuar të Islamit ua falë të kaluarën në mënyrë njerëzore ashtu siç e kishte edukuar Krijuesi i Botërave-All-llahu xh.sh. Po. Ua fal; Ebu Sufjanit dhe gruas së tij Hindit, e cila i përtypi mushkëritë e Hamzës r.a. xhaxhait të Muhammedit a.s. U`a fal të gjithë atyre që bënë krim dhe teror. Krejt këtë Muhammedi a.s. e bënë mu në ato kohëra kur “sunduesit e vendeve tjera nuk dinin asgjë tjetër përpos që kundërshtarëve të vet t’ua hiqnin kokat” , ashtu siç edhe sot në shekullin e XX dhe në prag të shekullit XXI veprojnë kriminelët e çoroditur me idetë e tyre satanike ndaj besimtarëve muslimanë.
Këtu bota kuptoi se kush ishte në të vërtetë Muhammedi a.s., shembëlltyra e cila e ndriçoi Mekkën në kohërat kur idhujtaria kishte arritur kulminacionin e saj. Hyrja Muhammedit a.s. në Mekkë nuk mund të krahasohet me hyrjen e Isait a.s. në Jerusalem, sepse Muhammedi a.s. me as’habët e tij në Mekkë realizoi atë që më parë askush nuk kishte mundur ta bëjë - çlirimin e Mekkës nga idhujtarët pa gjakderdhje.  I vëllazëroi të gjithë ata të cilët e pranuan Islamin, mu ashtu siç i kishte vëllazëruar fisin Evs dhe atë Hazrexh si dhe muhaxhirët (mekkasit migrues) dhe ensarët (medinasit ndihmëtarë) në Medine. Krejt këtë e realizoi nën moton e ajetit Kur’anor (urdhërit të All-llahut xh.sh.);
“S’ka dyshim se besimtarët janë vëllezër, pra bëni pajtim ndërmjet vëllezërve tuaj dhe keni frikë All-llahun, që të jeni të mëshiruar (nga Zoti).”
(El-Huxhuratë, 10)
Nga kjo edhe rezultoi çlirimi i Mekkës dhe ngritja e flamurit Islam. 
Prandaj mund të themi se Mekka u bë qytet më i zbukuruar dhe më i shëndritshëm se cili do qytet tjetër në botë, bile edhe më i shëndritshëm se Betlehemi.  E ndriçoi shembëlltyra dhe humaniteti i Muhammedit a.s. si dhe sinqeriteti dhe sjelljet e as’habëve të tij të cilët aspak nuk u ngjanin apostujve të Nazaretit apo dishepujve të Jerusalemit të cilët çdo herë kërkonin çudira nga qielli.
Ata (as’habët) Mekkës ia dhanë një bukuri të mrrekullueshme, e zbukuruan edhe me respektin e pastër të tyre që kishin ndaj Muhammedit a.s. Nuk vepruan sikur se farisenjët e Judejës. Nuk e ngritën të Dërguarin a.s. përtej kufirit, siç e ngritën të krishterët Isain a.s., por ata (as’habët) vepruan ashtu siç i kishte edukuar i Dërguari a.s., edukatori i të gjithë njerëzve. Ata kishin mësuar nga ai se respekti ndaj tij nuk duhet ta kalojë kufirin, sepse respekti i tepërt do të thotë ngritje në kult, vepër të cilën nuk e dëshiron All-llahu xh.sh.
Prandaj mbi këtë dukuri të keqe All-llahu xh.sh. në Kur’anin Famëlartë thotë:
“O ithtarë të librit, mos teproni në fenë tuaj dhe mos thuani tjetër gjë për All-llahun, përveç asaj që është e vërtetë. Mesihu Isa i biri i Merjemes, ishte vetëm i dërguar i All-llahut…”
(En-Nisa, 171)
Poashtu transmeton ‘Umeri r.a. nga i Dërguari a.s.:
“Mos më ngritni mua aq lartë, ashtu siç vepruan të krishterët me Isain a.s., unë jam njeri, pra thuani se jam njeri dhe i Dërguar i All-llahut”. 
Prandaj nga kjo kuptojmë se shembëlltyra e Muhammedit a.s nuk i lejon që ndonjëri nga ithtarët e tij ta kalojë kufirin në lavdëratë dhe në respekt, dhe ndalon “që ta ngrejmë në një shkallë që nuk e ka ngritur All-llahu xh.sh., siç e kanë tepruar të krishterët me Isain a.s.,  apo çifutët me Uzejrin a.s.
Pra i Dërguari a.s. meriton respektin dhe lavdëratat aq sa është e lejuar nga All-llahu xh.sh. Prandaj edhe në një rast ai tha:
“Unë jam rob dhe i Dërguar i All-llahut, pra më cilësoni ashtu siç më ka cilësuar Zoti im”. 
Kjo është shembëlltyra dhe humaniteti i Muhammedit a.s., për të cilin, dijetari Islam Halid Muhammed Halid në librin e tij “Humaniteti i Muhammedit a.s.”,thotë se; “mëshira është thelb i jetës së tij, drejtësia ligj, dashuria veti, përsosëshmëria e moralit është preokupim, kurse zgjidhja e problemeve njerëzore për ate është ibadet”.
Resulull-llahu a.s. me mëshirën të cilën e tregonte çdo herë, ua bëri të ditur njerëzve se me të vërtetë është mëshirë e dhuruar. Prandaj edhe në një rast tha:
“Behuni të mëshirueshëm ndaj atyre në tokë, do t’ju mëshirojë Ai në qiej”. 
Mëshira dhe humaniteti i Muhammedit a.s. mbetet shembull unik i përgjithshëm për të gjitha gjeneratat. Pra kur flet Muhammedi a.s., në fjalët e tij gjejmë urtësi dhe pedanti. Edhe armiqtë kur e detyronin që t’i sulmojë, në sulmin e tij takojmë humanitetin dhe njerëzinë e përsosur ashtu që ushtrinë e tij (as’habët e tij) i udhëronte që të veprojnë me të drejtë:
“Mos vritni gra, fëmijë dhe pleq… mos ndizni hurma dhe bimë tjera…” 
Ai vazhdimisht i edukonte as’habët e tij duke i këshilluar:
“Largohuni prej fytyrave, mos u sillni në fytyrë!” 
Pra një njeri i këtillë si i Dërguar nga All-llahu xh.sh., doemos të jetë shembull dhe edukator për tërë njerëzimin. “Si mos të jetë i Dërguari i All-llahut xh.sh. shembëlltyrë në politikën e tij dhe në komunikimin e tij me shokët e vet, kur ai qe personi i cili në përpikëri zbatoi porositë e All-llahut xh.sh.” 
Mbi këtë All-llahu xh.sh. në Kur’anin Famëlartë thotë:
“Ti ishe i butë ndaj tyre, ngase All-llahu të dhuroi mëshirë, e sikur të ishe i vrazhdë e zemërfortë, ata do të shkapërderdheshin prej teje, andaj ti falju atyre dhe kërko ndjesë për ta, e konsultohu me ta në të gjitha çështjet, e kur të vendosësh, atëherë mbështetu në All-llahun, se All-llahu i do ata që i mbështeten”.
(Ali Imran, 159)
“Ti (Muhammed) merre të lehtën, urdhëro për mirë dhe hiqu prej të padijshmëve”.
(El-A’raf, 199)
“E Ne nuk i krijuam qiejt as tokën ndryshe vetëm me urtësi( të madhe).E s’ka dyshim se momenti i fundit (kijameti) do të vijë, e ti (Muhammed) sillu me njerëzishmëri”.
(El Hixhr, 85) 
Transmetohet se i Dërguari i All-llahut xh.sh. ka thënë:
“Jam i dërguar të përkryej vlerat etike tek njerëzit.”
(transmeton Imam Maliku në “Muvetta”)
“Jam i dërguar si mëshirë e nuk jam dërguar që të dënoj.”
“All-llahu më dërgoi si mësues.”
(Ibn Maxhe).
“Jam i dërguar vërtetë me fenë e drejtë dhe tolerantë.”
(Imam Ahmedi)
“Mua më edukoi All-llahu dhe Ai e përsosi edukatën time.”

----------


## _Mersin_

*As’habët - gjenerata e parë e dijetarëve - juristëve Islam*


“...Më kujtohet koha e Muhammedit a.s., më dhimset e imja dhe iki në shekujt e kaluar...”
(Muhammed Ikbal)


As’habët e Muhammedit a.s ishin edhe dijetarët e parë Islam. Ata njëkohësisht ishin edhe lexues të mirë të Kur’anit Famëlartë, ndër ata më të njohur janë: 
	 Abdull-llah ibn Mes’ud, 
	 Ubejj bin Ka’b
	 Muadh bin Xhebel 
	 Salim bin Mekil r.a.
Një numër i madh nga as’habët janë marrë edhe me tefsirin  e Kur’anit, nga ata më të njohur janë:
	Alijj bin Ebi Talib,
	Abdull-llah ibn Mes’ud
	Abdull-llah ibn Abbas r.a.
Numri i as’habëve të cilët kanë dhënë fetva (decizion-vendim), konsiderohet se ka qenë afër njëqind e pesëdhjetë. Prandaj këta as’habë të Muhammedit a.s. konsiderohen si juristët e parë Islam. Nga ata më të njohur kanë qenë;
-Umer bin Hattabi
-Alijj bin Ebi Talibi
-Abdull-llah ibn Mes’udi
-Ibn Umeri
-Aishe binti Ebi Bekri r.a.
-Zejd bin Thabiti
-Abdull-llah ibn Abbasi etj.
Më i njohur nga këta është Abdull-llah ibn Abbas, i cili është i njohur me tefsirin e tij.
Në kohën e Muhammedit a.s. kanë jetuar edhe gra të cilat kanë transmetuar hadithe dhe kanë përhapur spjegimet fetare në shumë lëmi. Nga ata më e njohura ka qenë Aishe r.a. e cila nga Muhammedi a.s. ka transmentuar 2210 hadithe.
Midis tjerave kanë qenë edhe disa gra të cilat poashtu kanë transmetuar hadithe, ato janë: Ummi Seleme, e cila mer vendin më të dalluar në mesin e tyre. Kjo ishte bija e udhëheqësit të njohur kurejsh Ebu Umejje, dhe njëkohësisht ishte edhe grua e Muhammedit a.s. Ummi Seleme ka transmetuar gjithsej 378 hadithe, ajo mban vendin e njëqind e dymbëdhjetë në mesin e transmentuesëve të hadithit. Ummi Seleme vdiq në vitin 59 hixhrijj në moshën tetëdhjetë e katër vjeçare. Pastaj një ndër gratë më të ndershme në historinë njerëzore e cila e ndihmoi Muhammedin a.s. dhe e cila ishte grua e parë e Muhammedit a.s. është Hatixheja e bija e Huvejlidit, si dhe Ummi Habibe, grua e ndershme dhe e sinqertë ndaj Muhammedit a.s. dhe Islamit. Pastaj Esma, bija e Ebu Bekrit r.a. e cila ishte edhe komandante në disa beteja. Ajo së bashku me burrin e saj Zubejr ibn El-Avvamin luftoi kundër bizantinëve. Këtu mund të përmendim edhe bijën e Muhammedit a.s. Fatimen r.a. si dhe gratë tjera siç janë:
-Ummul Fadel,
-Havvle binti Hakim,
-Ummi Kajs,
-Ummi Alijje binti Kaab,
-Ummu Mubeshshir,
-Seuda,
-Fatime binti Hattab, (motra e Umerit r.a.)
-Sa’da binti Kurejdh e cila, siç thotë Ibn Haxheri, kjo e këshilloi dhe me ndihmën e All-llahut xh.sh. e udhëzoi në Islam ‘Uthmanin r.a. 
Gruaja e parë, pas Hatixhes, e cila pranoi Islamin është Lubabe bint El-Harith r.a. përndryshe ishte edhe nëna e Abdull-llah ibn Abbasit r.a., si dhe Safijja dhe shumë gra tjera të cilat kontribuan për përhapjen e Islamit, të cilat quhen edhe nënat e mus-limanëve-besimtarëve.
Sipas thënies së dijetarit Islam Ebu Amir Shabijj, dituritë Islame janë përhapur nga katër as’habë të Muhammedit a.s. e ata janë:
‘Umer bin Hattab
Alijj bin Ebi Talib
Zejd bin Thabit dhe 
Ebu Musa El-Esharijj (kënaqësia e All-llahut qoftë mbi ata)
Kadi - Gjykatës më të njohur kanë qenë: ‘Umeri, Alijju, Muadh bin Xhebeli dhe Ebu Musa El-Esharijju r.a. Nga as’habët e Muhammedit a.s. me emra Abdull-llah kanë qenë disa ata ishin : Abdull-llah bin Mes’ud, Abdull-llah ibn Abbas, Abdull-llah ibn ‘Umer, Abdull-llah ibn Amër, Abdull-llah ibn Zubejr etj. Nga këta më eminent është Abdull-llah ibn Abbasi r.a. 
Në shkencat e jurisprudencës Islame dhe njohuritë mbi të lejuarën (hallall) dhe të ndaluarën (haram), më i njohur ka qenë Muadh bin Xhebeli r.a. kurse në këtë lëmi nga gratë ka qenë Aisheja r.a. Në degën e së drejtës trashigimtare Islame-feraid, më i njohur ka qenë Ubejj bin Ka’b r.a.
Sipas të dhënave të disa dijetarëve Islam, dituritë fetare më së shumti janë përhapur nga Abdull-llah ibn Mes’udi, Abdull-llah ibn Abbasi, Abdullah ibn ‘Umeri dhe Zejd bin Thabiti r.a. 
Banorët e Medines, dituritë Islame i kanë mësuar nga shokët e Zejdit r.a. ata të Mekkës nga shokët e ibn Abbasit r.a. kurse banorët e Kufës, dituritë Islame i kanë mësuar nga shokët e Abdull-llah ibn ‘Umerit r.a.

----------


## _Mersin_

*Edukata e Muhammedit a.s. kundër nacionalizmit*

Muhammedi a.s. duke ua transmetuar dhe predikuar fenë e All-llahut Fuqiplotë, as’habëve të vet, ai çdo herë insistonte që të ç’rrënjosë çdo lloj të nacionalizmit dhe egoizmit nga as’habët e tij. Prandaj ai duke qenë i pastër dhe nën vigjilencën e All-llahut xh.sh., nuk pranoi ofertën e idhujtarëve dhe hipokritëve, kur ata i thanë se “ne do të pranojmë ty si i dërguar i All-llahut, vetëm nëse i largon nga mesi yt disa individë siç janë: Selman El-Farisiu, Bilali, Suhejbi, Ammari, Hababi dhe disa besimtarë të tjerë të varfër”. Në lidhje me këtë All-llahu xh.sh. e dërgoi Xhibrilin a.s. dhe ia shpalli ajetin Kur’anor ku All-llahu xh.sh. porositë dhe thotë:
“Dhe mos i largo (përze), ata që në mëngjez dhe në mbrëmje i luten Zotit të tyre duke dëshiruar mirësinë e Tij! Ti për ata nuk mban përgjegjësi e as ata, pra japin llogari për ty. Po i përzure do të bëhesh mëkatarë” 
(El-En’am, 52)
Muhammedi a.s. duke i zbatuar urdhërat a All-llahut xh.sh. dhe duke kryer misionin për të cilin ishte i dërguar nga Ai, nuk e pranoi këtë ofertë të idhujtarëve. Prandaj edhe në rethin e as’habëve të tij kanë qenë prezentë personalitete të cilët nuk ishin arabë, siç ishin Bilali r.a., i cili ishte edhe muezzini (thirrësi i ezanit) i parë i Muhammedit a.s. dhe i besimtarëve për në namaz-falje edhe njëkohësisht ishte edhe muezzini i parë në historinë Islame. Bilali ishte një zezak nga Abisinia (Etiopia) i cili u lartësua nga Islami. Poashtu në këtë bashkësi të Muhammedit a.s. ka qenë prezent edhe Selman el-Farisiu i cili poashtu nuk ishte arab (gjë që edhe vet emri i tij ar-gumenton se është nga Persia). Për të cilin Muhammedi a.s. me rastin e më lartë përmendur tha: “Selman el-Farisiu është nga familja ynë”. Poashtu rreth Muhammedit a.s. u tubuan edhe disa ithtarë-as’habë tjerë të cilët nuk kanë qenë me origjinë arabe, siç ishte Suhejbi nga Bizanti dhe shumë e shumë të tjerë. Sa për ilustrim përmenda vetëm këta, por duhet ditur se Islami është një fushë e gjërë për çdo njeri, prandaj në këtë fe që në kohën e Muhammedit a.s. u bënë pjestarë të sinqertë ndaj Islamit edhe shumë besimtarë të cilët nuk ishin me origjinë arabe, gjë e cila argumenton se edukata e Muhammedit a.s. me të vërtetë ishte kundër na-cionalizmit, racizmit dhe kundër çdo fanatizmi .
Mbi këtë çështje Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë:
“Asnjë arab nuk ka kurrfarë superioriteti ndaj atij që nuk është arab, asnjë që nuk është arab nuk ka ndonjë superioritet ndaj atij që është i zi, asnjë njeri i zi nuk ka ndonjë superioritet ndaj ndonjë të bardhi. Të gjithë ju jeni bij të Ademit, ndërsa Ademi u krijua nga balta”.
All-llahu xh.sh.në Kur’anin Famëlartë thotë:
“O ju njerëz, vërtetë Ne ju krijuam juve prej një mashkulli dhe një femre, ju bëmë popuj e fise që të njiheni ndërmjet vete, e s’ka dyshim se tek All-llahu më i ndershmi ndër ju është ai që më tepër është ruajtur (këqiat)e All-llahu është shumë i dijshëm dhe hollësisht i njohur për çdo gjë”.
(El-Huxhurat, 13)
“Kjo do të thotë se superioriteti i një njeriu ndaj një tjetri mbështetet vetëm në vetëdijën për Zotin (All-llahun xh.sh.) në pastërtinë e karakterit dhe në moralin e lartë, e jo në ngjyrën, racën, gjuhën apo kombin… Në këtë mënyrë Islami themeloi parimin e barazisë së tërë gjinisë njerëzore dhe në vetë rrënjën e tyre i goditi të gjitha dallimet që mbështeteshin në ngjyrën, racën, gjuhën dhe kombësinë”.  
Kjo është niveli kulminativ kah e cila synojnë shoqëritë moderne dhe mendimtarët e tyre, kurse ky gjest është i fundit të cilin dëshirojnë që ta rradhisin në kushtetutat e tyre si të drejtë natyrore të njeriut në rrugën e paqes. Prandaj as’habët e Muhammedit a.s. duke i respektuar udhëzimet e Kur’anit Famëlartë dhe të Muhammedit a.s. u bënë njerëz me moral të pastër dhe sjellje shembullore. Ata duke iu përmbajtë normave Islame, të cilat ua komunikoi Muhammedi a.s., arritën të bëhen shoqëria e parë në historinë njerëzore, që të lirojnë skllevër, pa marrë parasysh ngjyrën, racën, apo kombin. Duke patur të qartë se vetëm Muhammedi a.s. është shembull për ata (as’habët) sepse vet ai “liroi 63 skllevër, poashtu edhe as’habët e tij e bënë këtë. Numri i skllevërve të liruar nga Aisha r.a. ishte 67, Abdull-llah ibn Abbasi liroi 70, Abdull-llah ibn Umeri r.a. liroi një mijë ndërsa Abdurrahmani i bleu tridhjetë mijë skllevër e pastaj i liroi. Shokët (as’habët) tjerë të të Dërguarit a.s. gjithashtu liruan një numër të madh skllever-ish.” 
Ky është rezultati Islamit. Ky është rezultat i edukatës së Muhammedit a.s. të cilën e reflektoi në zemrat dhe shpirtërat e as’habëve të vet. 
“Një nga ato rezultate briliante është ajo që shoqëria muslimane është bërë shoqëri e hapur për të gjithë nacionalitetet, kombet, racat dhe gjuhët, pa kurrëfarë pengese apsurde dhe primitive. Ashtu që në atë shoqëri janë shkrirë veti dhe përvoja të ndryshme nga popuj të ndryshëm, dhe kështu e gjithë kjo është gërshetuar. Në këtë mënyrë është formuar një kompleks organizativ i jashtëzakonshëm edhe atë në një periudhë relative të shkurtër. Ai grup i çuditshëm harmonik, formuloi civilizim madhë¬shtor i cili në vehte apsorboi pothuajse potencialin e tërësishëm njerëzor intelektual dhe shpirtëror të asaj kohe, ndonëse atëherë lidhmëria komunikative ishte e dobët. Në atë shoqëri muslimane superiore, të gjithë njësoj dhe në mënyrë të barabartë e gjetën vendin e tyre; edhe arabi, persiani, romaku, greku, indoneziani, afrikani, etj… Këtu janë bashkuar të gjitha karakteristikat kryesore të tyre, dhe të gjithë ato ndërmjet vehte të thurrur, të forcuar dhe të organizuar ofruan kontributin e tyre në ndërtimin e shoqërisë Islame si dhe në ndërtimin e kulturës dhe civilizimit Islam. Ky civilizim kolosal asnjëherë nuk ka qenë civilizim “arab”, por vetëm Islam, asnjëherë nuk ka qenë “nacional”, por çdo herë ka qenë civilizim “fetar”. 
Vallë, a do të realizonin as’habët këtë bashkim superior po të preferonte Muhammedi a.s. (mësuesi i tyre) nacionalizmin, racizmin dhe diskriminimin ra-cor? 
Para se të përgjigjemi në këtë pyetje së pari duhet të shohim se ku shpie nacionalizmi. Historia si argument më i bindshëm na tregon se përpjekja për krijimin e një uniteti në bazat e nacionalizmit shpie gjerë në diferenca dhe konfliktet të mëdha ndërmjet njerëzve. Uniteti i plotë që bazohet në racën, në gjuhën apo ngjyrën, nuk mund t’i përfshijë të gjithë njerëzit. Përkundrazi, fitohet përshtypja se ndërmjet tyre qëndrojnë mure “kineze” që i ndajnë dhe e intensifikojnë përçarjen ndërmjet njerëzimit, kurse në një “unitet” të tillë çështja e të huajve bëhet e pazgjidhur. 
Mirëpo, Ummeti i themeluar në besim të pastër dhe moral të lartë dhe të shkëlqyer Islamik, siç ishte hallka e parë e Ummetit të Muhammedit a.s.- as’habët, është një unitet i hapur që i pranon njerëzit e çdo race, ngjyre, gjuhe dhe teritori. Mu ashtu siç ishte i hapur edhe për Bilalin, Selmanin, Suhejbin, dhe për shumë e shumë të tjerë. 
 Për këtë arsye ky unitet mund të zgjërohet dhe të prijë drejt vëllezërimit univerzal të njeriut. Prandaj tërë kjo nuk do të mundej të arrihet në baza të nacionalizmit, racizmit dhe diskriminimit. Këtë gjë Muhammedi a.s. e kishte të qartë, prandaj edhe nuk është e rastit thënia e tij e më lartë përmendur: “Nuk ka superioritet të arabëve ndaj popujve joarabë apo anasjelltas, të popujve joarab ndaj arabëve, të gjithë janë bij të Ademit”.
 Nga kjo rezultoi edhe bindja tek as’habët e tij, se në të vërtetë nacionalizmi apo diskriminimi çon kah shkatërimi i qëllimit si dhe nuk mund ta zgjidhë problemin e pakicave me kriterin e racës e të gjuhës. Në kohën kur as’habët u formuluan si njerëz dhe si Ummet më universal dhe më tolerant, nga ana tjetër do të vërejmë se “hebrenjtë të cilët para se të bëheshin bashkësi fetare, ishin bashkësi nacionale, veten e tyre e konsideronin si njerëz më të zgjedhur nga Zoti”.  Poashtu aspak nuk është e vërtetë fjala e thënë nga goja e një filozofi grekë-Aristoteli, me të cilin sot bota perëndimore mburet, i cili ka thënë: “vetë vullneti i natyrës është që barbarët të jenë skllevër të grekëve”.  Prandaj grekët e vjetër mësuan nga edukatori i tyre nacionalist dhe racist-Aristoteli edhe atë mu në kulmin e “qytetërimit” të tyre që të mendojnë se popujt jo grekë janë barbarë. Nga ana tjetër e botës, edukatori i as’habëve dhe i të gjithë kohërave, njeriu më gjigant në historinë njerëzore- MUHAMMEDI ALEJHISSELAM, nuk mendonte ashtu, ai thoshte se “të gjithë njerëzit janë bijtë e Ademit”, “Selmani është nga familja ynë”, “S’ka superioritet të arabëve kundrejt joarabëve”… etj. 
Nga vet praksa, kultura dhe udhëzimet e Muhammedit a.s. as’habët kuptuan se nacionalizmi dhe racizmi shpiejnë në robëri në rrugë të gabuar dhe i vlerësojnë vetëm traditat historike, kulturën dhe fytyrat historike të popullit të vet, ndërkaq Islami i tejkalon (shlyen) kufijtë gjeografik, racat, ngyrat dhe nuk bën diskriminim.
Në Islam asnjëherë nuk janë të njohura rastet e parulave të tipit “E ndaluar vetëm për të zinjtë dhe qentë”, në Islam nuk ka rrugë të posaçme vetëm për të bardhët dhe trotoare të ngushta për “negros”-zezakët… Në Islam nuk ka vend për slloganë ku haptazi rrahet gjoks për “popull(j) të zgjedhur”,e të tjerët të nënçmohen bile edhe deri në rangun e kafshëve, nuk njeh autoritet dhe te drejta të lindura, se dikush duhet te jetë zotëri, lider e dikush tjetër është lindur që të jetë rob, skllav… Në fenë e All-llahut autoriteti fitohet me bindje, punë, aktivitet, ndershmëri, vlera moralo-etike etj. 
As’habët e kishin të qartë se vizioni i nacionalizmit mbi shoqërinë dhe politikën plotësisht është i kundërt me vizionin Islamik, sepse këta të dy asnjëherë nuk mund të shkojnë së bashku. Historia e Lindjes dhe botës Islame tregon se Islami ka qenë shumë më efektiv se nacionalizmi dhe se i ka inspiruar dhe aktivizuar popujt muslimanë, me ç’rast tek ata e ka nxitur iniciativën dhe kreativitein e atyre si dhe e ka ngjallur dhe shtuar zellin ndër masat e gjëra popullore. 
Pra, i Dërguari a.s. ishte ai i cili themeloi një bashkësi të pastër Islame-universale, me një fjalë i bashkoi popujt e ndryshëm dhe i mënjanoi dallimet e tyre fisnore. Me rastin kur tek i Dërguari a.s. u tubuan disa muslimanë nga vendet e ndryshme respektivisht, siç theksuam edhe më lartë, Selman El-Farisiu nga Persia, Suhejbi nga romakët dhe Bilali nga Etiopia, një arab me emrin Kajs ibn ***’ateba, hyri brenda dhe kur i vërejti se këta gjenden në shoqërinë apo rreth Muhammedit a.s. i emërtoi si të “huaj”. Me këtë rast i Dërguari a.s. i zemëruar dhe i revoltuar tha: 
“Edhe babai yt është i njëjtë, edhe feja yte është e njëjta, ndërkaq arabizmi me të cilin po krenohesh aq shumë, nuk i takon as babit tënd e as nënës sate (duke menduar se Ademi dhe Havva janë prindërit e të gjithë njerëzve)”.
Pra nga krejt kjo shihet qartë se i Dërguari a.s. as’habët e vet i edukoi dhe i mësoi se si të bëhen njerëz me botëkuptime ekumenike, kozmopolite, të zemërgjërësisë, dashurisë ndaj të vetes dhe respektit ndaj të huajës. Kështu pra, i Dërguari a.s. mundohej që të ç’rrënjosë nacionalizmin dhe çdo gjurmë raciste apo diskriminuese tek ata. Ai ua bëri me dije se “njëri nga rreziqet më të mëdha të nacionalizmit është paragjykimi, ndjenjë e furishme gjatë së cilës individi apo grupi bëhen egocentrik”.  Intervenon dhe ndalon ndjenjat nacionaliste, të cilat shpiejnë gjer te paragjykimet kundër popujve tjerë. Poashtu eliminon çdo element apo ves negativ në mesin e as’habëve të tij, që vetë lavdrimi mos të bëhet rregull i cili për të tjerët nuk tregohet kurrëfarë simpatie apo tolerance, sepse nacionalizmi lehtë kulmon me ra-cizëm. 
Prandaj qëllimi përfundimtar i Islamit të cilin Muhammedi a.s. ua predikoi as’habëve të vet, është themelimi i një shoqërie universale monoteiste, e cila nuk do t’i përfillë kufijtë gjeografik, racor etj, dhe “të gjithë t’i bashkojë në një bashkësi të vetme. Bashkësi në të cilën të gjithë as’habët në mënyrë të barabartë u integruan të lidhur me dashuri dhe me ndjenja përpjekëse për të arritur një qëllim… Në krejt këtë i bashkoi një fije e përbashkët, fije e cila i lidhi me Një Zot të tyre. Në këtë fije, plotësisht, në mënyrë të lirë erdhi në shprehje të plotë njerëzimi dhe humaniteti i tyre.
Kjo asnjëherë nuk ngjau me asnjë shoqëri të mëparëshme gjatë rrjedhave historike…” 

*Konsultimet ndërmjet  Muhammedit a.s. dhe as’habëve të tij*

I Dërguari a.s. për çdo punë e cila ka qenë me rëndësi, me përjashtim të çështjeve fetare, është konsulltuar me as’habët e tij. Marrëveshja dhe konsulltimi midis Muhammedit a.s. dhe as’habëve të tij ishin bërë praksis.
Mbi këtë çështje flet edhe Kur’ani Famëlartë:
“Edhe ata që i përgjigjen thirrjes së Zotit të tyre dhe e falin namazin rregullisht dhe ata që kosultohen mes vete për punë të përbashkëta, e nga ajo që Ne ua japim ata e shpërndajnë”.
(Esh-Shura, 38)
 “Ti ishe i butë ndaj tyre, ngase All-llahu të dhuroi mëshirë, e sikur të ishe i vrazhdë e zemërfortë,ata do të shkapërderdheshin prej teje, andaj ti faljua atyre dhe kërko ndjesë për ta, e konsultohu me ta në të gjitha çështjet, e kur të vendosësh, atëherë mbështetu në All-llahun, se All-llahu i do ata që i mbështeten”.
(Ali Imran,159)
Prandaj në Islam dialogu, marrëveshja, këshillat dhe mirëkuptimi luajnë rol të rëndësishëm.
Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë:
“Kush vendos të kryejë ndonjë punë dhe këshillohet me njerëz të mençur dhe me përvojë, All-llahu xh.sh. do ta bëjë ashtu që për ate të bëhet më mirë”.
“Feja është këshillë dhe udhëzim për në të mirë”.
“All-llahu e vlerëson lartë marrëveshjen e muslimanëve në të gjitha punët”.
“Suksesi është i sigurtë në çdo punë nëse konsulltohesh me njerëz të mençur dhe të ditur”.
 Këshillat dhe propozimet që janë ofruar të Dërguarit a.s. nga as’habët e tij,ai i pranonte po nëse ata ishin në të drejtë. 
Një nga as’habët e Muhammedit a.s. thotë:
“Asnjëherë nuk kam parë ndonjërin që aq shumë të bëjë pyetje për konsulltime, sikur se i Dër-guari i All-llahut xh.sh.”
Me rastin e betejës së Bedrit, një as’hab me emrin El-Hubbab bin El-Mundhir r.a., pasi që e pyeti Muhammedin a.s. për vendin në të cilin urdhëroi që ushtria muslimane të vendoset, se a është i urdhëruar nga All-llahu xh.sh. apo është ndonjë mjeshtri luftarake nga vet ai (Muhammedi a.s.), i Dërguari a.s. iu përgjigj se kjo nuk është as urdhër nga All-llahu xh.sh. e as ndonjë mjeshtri luftarake, por mendimi i tij personal. El-Mundhiri r.a. propozoi që ushtria muslimane të stacionohet në një vend tjetër ku muslimanët do t’i kishin në disponim burimet e Bedrit. Këtë propozim i Dërguari a.s. e pranoi menjëherë.
Poashtu, konsulltimet midis Muhammedit a.s. dhe as’habëve të tij ishin prezent edhe me rastin e përgatitjes për luftën e Uhudit. Në këtë rast Resulull-llahu a.s. pyeti as’habët e tij se ku do të luftojnë; në qytet apo jashtë qytetit - në Uhud. Disa nga as’habët ishin të mendimit se beteja duhet të zhvillohet në qytet,  ndërsa shumica, e sidomos të rinjtë (të cilët nuk morrën pjesë në luftën e Bedrit), propozuan se më mirë është që beteja të zhvillohet në Uhud. 
I Dërguari a.s. pranoi propozimin e atyre që thanë se beteja duhet të zhvillohet në Uhud, pra pro-pozimin e të rinjëve.
Ky ishte edhe rasti për thënjen e hipokritit më të njohur Abdull-llah ibn Ubejj ibn Selulit i cili tha se”Muhammedi (a.s.) nuk e dëgjoi propozimin e më të vjetërve por pranoi propozimin e fëmijëve”, (edhe pse ata nuk ishin fëmijë por të rritur, -pra kështu e kanë munafikët).
I Dërguari a.s. ishte i bindur se edhe rinia është ajo e cila duhet të konsulltohet dhe të bëjë dialog dhe marrëveshje për vendimet të cilat janë me rëndësi. Prandaj edhe tregohet se në një rast Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë:
“Rinia më kanë ndihmuar, kurse pleqt më kanë penguar.”
I Dërguari a.s. së bashku me as’habët e tij, të cilët shumica ishin të rinjë dhe të cilët njëkohësisht e përbënin edhe rininë e parë Islame, nën flamurin Islam e mposhtën dhe e shkatërruan parinë sunduese injorante Mekkase në kohën kur idhujtaria dhe injoranca kishin arritur kulminacionin e tyre. Ata (as’habët) me moral të pastër dhe drejtësi Islame arritën t’a përmbysin çdo ushtri dhe sistem që ishin kundër Muhammedit a.s. dhe kundër fesë Islame. Ata ishin të cilët ngadhnjimtarë hynë në Mekkë dhe e përmbysën kryesinë arrogante të idhujtarëve, shkatërruan sistemin i cili ishte i themeluar në baza të politeizmit dhe idhujtarisë (shirkut), si dhe në tradita tjera jonjerëzore. Shpartalluan ushtrinë dhe adhuruesit e idhujve, të cilët i miratonin instruksionet dhe i zbatonin planet e udhëheqësisë në të cilën kuvendonte kundërshtari më i përbetuar i të Dërguarit a.s. dhe i fesë Islame, Ebu Xhehli.
Krejt kjo është realizuar në bazë të mirëkuptimit dhe konsultimit ndërmjet Muhammedit a.s. dhe as’habëve të tij.
Nga kjo kuptojmë se prej Praktikës-Sunnetit të Muhammedit a.s. është edhe konsultimi. Përkundër asaj që Muhammedi a.s. ishte i Dërguar nga All-llahu xh.sh.-pozitës së lartë dhe mbështetjes së tij në Vajhin-Shpalljen,ai shpesherë bënte konsultime me as’habët e vet. Ai konsultohej me tërë besimtarët vetëm atëherë kur ishte në pyetje ndonjë çështje me rëndësi siç veproi me rastin e betejës së Uhudit. Në këtë rast ai e konsultoi gjithë masën muslimane të cilët gjendeshin në Medine.Poashtu mund të theksojmë se ndonjëherë ata që duhen konsultuar janë vetëm disa muslimanë më të dijshëm - ekspertë, siç ndodhi me rastin e robërve të betejës së Bedrit. Ndonjëherë konsultoheshin vetëm prijësit apo udhëheqësit e ndonjë grupi apo fisi,siç ishte çështja me fisin Gatafan, ku Muhammedi a.s. “i konsultoi vetëm Sa’d ibn Muadhin dhe Sa’d ibn Ubaden edhe atë për çështjen e vendosjes së paqës me fisin Gatafan për një të tretën e fryteve të Medines, në mënyrë që të kthehen nga lufta me muslimanët në betejën e Hendekut, shkas sepse ata që të dy ishin prej parisë së ensarëve dhe udhëheqës të tyre”. 
Prandaj “suksesi është i sigurtë në çdo punë nëse konsultohesh me njerëz të mençur dhe të ditur”.


*Përgatitjet dhe konsultimet me rastin e formimit të shtetit Islam në Medine*

Fillimi i përgatitjes dhe planifikimit për formimin e një shteti Islam ishte marrëveshja e Muhammedit a.s. që e bëri në takimin e dytë në një vend jashtë Mekkës i quajtur Akabe, marrëveshje kjo e cila u bë para emigrimit-hixhretit të tij për në Medine.
Në këtë takim të rëndësishëm historik, një delegacion i muslimanëve të Medines i përbërë prej 73 burrave dhe dy grave, iu zotuan Muhammedit a.s. se do ta përkrahin dhe do t’i bashkangjiten në punët dhe aktivitetin e tij. Mes tjerash ata thanë:
“O i Dërguar i All-llahut, për çka të të zotohemi ty? -I Dërguari a.s. tha: Të më zotoheni për dëgjesë dhe respekt në aktivitet dhe në të urdhëruarit për të mirë dhe ndalimin nga e keqja, të flitni për All-llahun dhe mos t’i frikësoheni as mallkimit te te mallkuarit për kauzën e All-llahut, të më ndihmoni ashtu që të më pengoni nëse bëj tejkalim ndaj jush, ashtu siç e pengoni vetveten, siç i pengoni gratë tuaja, fëmijët tuaj dhe do të shpërbleheni me Xhen-net.” 
Ky takim është marrëveshje dhe një përgatitje e sigurtë për ndërtimin e shtetit të parë Islamik, që planifikonte Muhammedi a.s. së bashku me as’habët e tij ta realizojë në Medine. Njëkohësisht Medinasit pranuan dhe e ftuan Muhammedin a.s. të vijë tek ata, ku do t’ia mundësonin një gjë të tillë. 
Pas shpërnguljes - hixhretit të Muhammedit a.s. dhe as’habëve të tij në Medine, dhe pas ndërtimit të xhamisë së parë në këtë qytet, ai bëri vëllazërimin e muslimanëve Mekkas dhe Medinas, njashtu i vëllazëroi edhe fiset Evs dhe Hazrexh, të cilët para se të vijë Muhammedi a.s. në Medine ishin në armiqësi të pafund.
Të përmendim se Muhammedi a.s. Medinen e gjeti si qytet të vogël me disa mijëra banorë, ku nuk kishte organizim të mirëfilltë fetar, politik, e as social. Qytet në të cilin nuk ekzistonte ndonjë ligj, art, e as arkitekturë të mirëfilltë. Që në fillim të kësaj periudhe Muhammedi a.s. filloi konsultimet me as’habët e tij për gjendjen e shoqërisë së re Islame, me çka do të vendoseshin edhe themelet e shtetit të parë Islamik. 
Në konsultime ishin prezent edhe disa “çifutë, të cilët i ftoi i Dërguari a.s., kontraktoi me ta dhe i siguroi ata në fenë e tyre, në pasurinë e tyre dhe shtroi kushte për ta dhe ndaj tyre”. 
Pra, roli shoqëror i Islamit u vu në pah kur shteti i ri i posaformuar dhe i bashkuar ndjeu nevojë për një kushtetutë, ligje dhe relacione të reja dhe të qarta ndërnjerëzore. Po në atë periudhë edhe u shpallën disa pjesë të Kur’anit në lidhje me të drejtën familjare, rregullat luftarake, shpërndarjen e pasurisë, të drejtën sociale, si dhe një varg obligimesh të tjera, të cilat ishin nga bazamentet kryesore për ngritjen e një shteti Islamik.
Muhammedi a.s. kishte për qëllim që as’habët e tij nëpërmjet mësimeve dhe këshillave Kur’anore t’i edukojë dhe t’ua mësojë domethënien e jetës dhe barazisë Islame, si dhe domethënien dhe rolin e individit në bashkësinë - shtetin Islam. 
Pra, kështu veproi Muhammedi a.s. sepse kështu është domethënia e Islamit, e jo “Zotit Hyjnoren e mbretit mbretëroren”, siç pretendon teologjia krishtere. Në Islam nuk ka vend për një pretendim të tillë, ku kisha kultivon shpirtin, ndërkaq shteti sundon trupin, sipas parullës krishtere të mëlartpërmendur.  Por në fundamentet Islame parashihet dhe ofrohen programe dhe instrukcione për formimin e shtetit ashtu siç ekzistojnë edhe reçeta për formulimin e personalitetit të pastër. Nga kjo kuptojmë se në Islam bashkohen dy komponentat; shpirtërore dhe ajo materiale, sepse Islami nuk është thjesht vetëm religjion, por diç më tepër. Po ta marrim si shembull vetëm urdhërin nga Kur’ani mbi dhënien e zekatit, do të kuptojmë se Islami del si lëvizje sociale, jo para së gjithash si religjion. Zekati rëndësinë e vet të vërtetë e mori me formimin e shtetit në Medine. Disa indikacione për karakterin e këtillë të këtij institucioni jep fakti se urdhëri për zekat në Kur’an përmendet tetë herë në kaptinat (suret) e shpallura në Mekkë, ndërsa njëzet e dy herë në ato të Medines, pra me themelimin e shtetit. Këtu nuk kemi fjalën për zekatin, por dëshiroj të theksoj se mësimet Islame si dhe udhëzimet dhe këshillat e Muhammedit a.s. nuk janë vetëm për botën tjetër, por edhe për këtë botë. Po të mos ishtë kështu, atëherë përse All-llahu xh.sh. shpalli ato pjesë të Kur’anit Famëlartë që flasin mbi të drejtën sociale, të drejtën trashëgimtare, marrëdhëniet ndërnjerëzore, rregullat luftarake, mbi të drejtën dhe edukatën familjare etj, të cilat janë qelizë fillestare për formimin dhe ngritjen e një shteti të pastër, i cili nuk do të ngritej askund tjetër, por vetëm në këtë botë?!
Prandaj, një gjë e tillë u realizua me formimin e shtetit të parë Islam në Medine, për të cilin edhe ne e kemi fjalën.
Muhammedi a.s. për këtë çështje - formimin e qytet-shtetit, është konsultuar me as’habët e tij, si dhe me disa nga jomuslimanët, siç ishin disa fise çifute të Medines. 
Në shtëpinë e Enes bin Malikut r.a. i Dërguari a.s. së bashku me disa as’habë të tij bënte tubimet dhe përgatitjet për një kushtetutë, të cilën duhej t’ua prezentonte banorëve të Medines.
Të përmendim se ky dokument “quhet »shkresë« ose »letër e shkruar« (kitab). Pra, në këtë kushtetutë nuk bëhet fjalë vetëm për rregullore juridike ose për ligj, i cili përcakton sjelljet e shtetasve - banorëve të Medines, por për një ligj të shkruar. Ky dokument - kushtetutë përbëhet prej 52 neneve. Është i ndarë në dy pjesë të ndryshme kryesore; nenet 1-23 u dedikohen muslimanëve, kurse nenet tjera çifutëve. Sa për ilustrim, të theksojmë se neni i parë i kësaj kushtetute flet mbi themelimin e bashkësisë muslimane, e cila njëkohësisht ishte bashkësi fetare dhe politike, të cilën e përbënin muslimanët nga Mekka dhe muslimanët nga Medina, si dhe ata jomuslimanë, të cilët e pranuan këtë kushtetutë me qëllim që t’i mbrojnë interesat e tyre politiko-ekonomike.
Kjo bashkësi ishte një tërësi e veçantë, e cila nuk mbështetej në asnjë nga shoqëritë tjera ekzi¬stu¬ese dhe nuk i ngjante asnjërës nga ato (neni 2); ajo kushtetutë ua pranonte të drejtat e barabarta të gjithë anëtarëve të vetë, e veçanërisht në kohë lufte, (nenet 15, 18, 19). Kjo kushtetutë edhe nga aspekti juridik do të thotë një hap revolucionar përpara, sepse kujdesi për detyrat juridike më nuk i lihet individëve, por përgjithmonë dorëzohet në duart e bashkësisë, respektivisht udhëheqësisë Islame. Poashtu, (në nenin 22) ekziston: ndalohet ndihma për ata të cilët bëjnë krime. Sa i përket legjislacionit; All-llahu xh.sh. paraqet burim të legjitimitetit dhe drejtësisë, kurse Muhammedi a.s. i Dërguari i Tij - është udhëheqës (neni 23), e obligimi luftarak është për të gjithë (neni 18). Çifutëve u ndalohet t’i ndihmojnë ose t’i mbrojnë idhujtarët e Mekkës dhe aleatët e tyre (neni 43)...” 
Këto ishin disa nga 52 nenet të kushtetutës, të cilën e përpiloi Muhammedi a.s. së bashku me as’habët e tij dhe banorët tjerë të Medines. Nëpërmjet kësaj kushtetute ai vuri themelet e qytet - shtetit të parë Islamik. Kjo është një kushtetutë e shkruar, e cila flet mbi të gjitha organet e rëndësishme të pushtetit, si dhe mbi nevojat specifike të bashkësisë muslimane në periudhën e themelimit, kurse ato janë: mbrojtja, legjislacioni, jurisprudenca etj. Do të ishte krejtësisht normale nëse ndërkohë ka mundur të bëhen edhe disa ndryshime në kushtetutë, edhe atë për arsye të ndryshimeve të kushteve politike të jetës (ndoshta edhe gjatë jetës së Muhammedit a.s.). 
Kështu pra, me përpilimin e kushtetutës dhe “me formimin e shtetit Islam në Medine, në personalitetin e Muhammedit a.s. u mishëruan disa cilësi si;cilësia e të Dërguarit (e komunikuesit nga All-llahu xh.sh.), cilësia e gjykatësit të njerëzve. Kështu u bashkuan në të, pushteti ekzekutiv dhe pushteti ligjdhënës, bashkë me atë që ua transmentoi njerëzve nga feja e All-llahu xh.sh. në cilësinë e tij si i Dërguar nga All-llahu xh.sh.”. 
Kjo kushtetutë e cila lindi në Medine nuk është e njëjtë e as nuk mund të krahasohet me ato punime apo libra siç janë: “Shu King” nga Konfuçio, “Artha Sastra” (ekonomia politike) nga Kautilije, “Këshilla mbretërve” nga Makiaveli, si dhe “Kushtetuta e Athinës” nga Aristoteli, sepse asnjëra nga këto vepra nuk konsiderohen si dokumente kushtetutare e as që janë përdorur si ligj. Kurse “Kushtetuta e Athinës” paraqet një përshkrim historik të qytetit-shtetit të Athinës”, dhe sipas kësaj nuk mund të konstatojmë se ishte ndonjë kushtetutë në plotkuptimin e fjalës.
Në çdo rast “Kushtetuta e Medines” do të thotë kthesë vendimtare në historinë njerëzore, si dhe kapitull i ri në jetën Islamike, sepse këtu u reflektuan domethëniet Kur’anore. Njeriu besimtar e gjeti rolin e tij të vërtetë në bashkësinë e vërtetë. Këtu gjejmë bashkimin fatmirë të komponenteve shpirtërore dhe profane, sepse politika e zhveshur nga morali (etika Islame) çon deri në materializëm të vrazhdë dhe në një mënyrë të jetës siç jetojnë shtazët…
Mund të themi se formimi i shtetit Islamik në Medine-në vitin e parë hixhrij ishte fryt i konsultimit dhe tolerancës mes Muhammedit a.s. dhe as’habëve nga njëra anë dhe banorëve të tjerë të Medines nga ana tjetër.
As’habët e Muhammedit a.s. gëzuan fatin që ishin pjesëmarrës në themelimin e Kushtetutës dhe shtetit të parë Islam, njëkohësisht kjo ishte edhe “Kushtetuta e parë e cila ishte në formë të shkruar në historinë njerëzore”.  Krejt këtë Muhammedi a.s. e realizoi me një grup të vogël besimtarësh , shumica e të cilëve ishin të rinjë. Këta ishin të përgatitur sipas udhëzimeve dhe porosive Kur’anore, sepse krejt këtë ata e arritën me besim të thellë dhe të paluhatshëm, me sinqeritet i cili nuk pranon dyfytyrëshmëri, me punë permanente e cila nuk ndien lodhje e as mërzi, me sakrifikimin dhe flijimin e vlefshëm i cili nuk pranon asgjë përpos fitores apo rënies shehid (dëshmor). 
Pra, ky ishte rezultati i misionit të Muhammedit a.s. Ky akt historik bëri kthesë vendimtare në shoqërinë Islame, e cila do të mbetet shembull për gjeneratat e mëvonëshme deri në Ditën e Fundit.

----------


## _Mersin_

*As’habët -nxënësit e qendrës së parë të edukimit dhe të mendimit - bartës të vërtetë të mesazhit Islam*

Historia dhe gjurmët e civilizimeve të vjetra që mund t’i hasim nëpër qytete dhe vende të ndryshme të botës, qartë argumentojnë se njerëzimi që në kohërat më të vjetra ka pasur kulturë dhe civilizim. Qendrat më të njohura botërore të cilat kanë qenë djep të kulturave dhe civilizimeve të vjetra ishin Aleksa¬ndria, Athina, Heliopolisi, Roma si dhe disa qytete apo vende të Lindjes së Mesme dhe asaj të Largët, në të cilat edhe lindën mësime dhe filozofi të ndryshme. Mund të përmendim se në Lindje u zhvilluan misticizmi indian, filozofia pesimiste e Budës dhe Lao Cesë, si dhe shumë besime dhe botëkuptime të gabuara, të cilat në shumë aspekte , sepse ai në botë sheh errësirë dhe është pesimist. Kështu pra, Zoroastri kishte qenë pasues i zjarrit të ndezur, ndërkaq Buda kërkues i zjarrit të shuar, të cilin e quajti “Nirvana”.
Të gjitha këto besime apo filozofi të këtyre besimeve nga njerëzit apo nga nxënësit e tyre kanë kërkuar që ta braktisin këtë botë, të largohen nga organizimi i jetës dhe rendit shoqëror.
Thirrësit e këtyre besimeve dhe ideologjive më në fund dolën kontra-produktiv dhe nuk dhanë rezultat pozitiv. Përpjekja e Budës nuk pati sukses. Shkollat e tyre të meditimit dhe mendimit të gabuar pushtuan grupe njerëzish dhe i orientuan në një drejtim krejtësisht të devijuar, ashtu siç e bëri disa shekuj më vonë edhe krishterizmi (e jo edhe Isai a.s.). 
Pra, edhe predikuesit e feve dhe besimeve më të vjetra posedonin mënyrën e të menduarit dhe të edukuarit të tyre, mirëpo siç kemi theksuar edhe në hyrjen e këtij libri, çdo gjë që nuk është themeluar në bazë të besimit të pastër ndaj All-llahut xh.sh., në bazë të sinqeritetit, moralit të pastër dhe humanitetit, është dënuar me shkatërrim dhe zhdukje. Çdo gjë që është në kundërshtim me vetë natyrën e njeriut do të përjetojë shuarje nga vetvetiu.
Është me rëndësi të përmendim se në periudhën kur Egjipti ishte djep i një civilizimi të lartë dhe kur Aleksandria u bë qendër e vërtetë kulturore dhe shkencore, e cila ishte pasardhëse e trashëgimisë athiniane dhe romake, Medina ishte një fshat i panjohur në shkretëtirën e Hixhazit.
Pra, në fillim të shekullit VII, gjegjësisht pas shpërnguljes së Muhammedit a.s. në Medine ky vend u shndërrua në qytet nga i cili u shpërndanë dituri të pastra, të cilat më vonë shërbyen për ngritjen e një kulture dhe civilizimi fascinant Islamik.
Shohim Medinen në të cilën Muhammedi a.s. së bashku me as’habët e tij ndërtoi xhaminë si hap të parë pas hixhretit, e cila më vonë do të luajë një rol jashtzakonisht të madh. Kjo xhami ishte e ndërtuar thjeshtë, me disa tulla balte, disa drunj, dhe e mbuluar me gjethe hurmash. Aty Muhammedi a.s. së bashku me as’habët e tij kryente namazin, tubimet, ligjëratat dhe spjegimet tjera Islame. Aty edhe bënte përgatitjen e ushtrisë, e cila më vonë do t’i shkatërrojë ushtritë romake dhe persiane. Po në atë xhami - shkollë, e cila ua tejkaloi të gjitha qendrave të mëparëshme, qofshin ato Senati i Romës apo ai i Athinës, apo qendrave tjera të kulturës, të cilat ishin më të njohura, nxënësit e Muhammedit a.s. mësuan edhe mbi mënyrën e drejtë e të menduarit si dhe mbi lirinë e mendimit  që ne sot e quajmë “liri e shprehjes së mendimit”.
Këtu shohim Medinen dhe xhaminë e Muhammedit a.s. si një qendër të vërtetë apo si një thesar i diturive, mendimeve të drejta dhe të pastërta mbi botën, individin, kosmosin, ahiretin, mbi të drejtën, humanitetin, dashurinë, shtetin dhe rregullimin shtetëror, marrëdhëniet ndërnjerëzore, sistemin e organizimit të bashkësisë, paqen, rolin e njeriut në këtë botë etj...
Me një fjalë, xhamia e Muhammedit a.s. në Medine u bë qendër - “zemër” e civilizimit dhe kulturës njerëzore, apo burim nga i cili u furnizuan dijetarë dhe mendimtarë, të cilët sot njihen si ndër më të famshmit në botë. Nga kjo qendër e parë e edukimit dhe mendimit të pastër Islam u shpërndanë mësuesit e mëdhenj në mbarë rruzullin tokësor. Me këtë qendrat e mëparëshme të civilizimit humbën rejtingun, siç ishin qendrat e civilizimit të perandorisë romake dhe persiane. Kurse rejtingu poashtu i humbi edhe Aleksandriasë, Bergamës, Sirakuzës, kurse Romës dhe Konstantino¬pojës i humbi primati. 
Nga ana tjetër, rrezet prej Medines u shpërndanë anembanë botës. Lindën qendra të reja të kulturës, këtë herë nga një fe e cila ishte fe adekuate dhe plotësisht e vërtetë për njeriun. Kultura dhe civilizimi Islam depërtoi në: Basrë, Kufë, Kairo, Damask, Kordobë, Grenadë, etj...  
Prandaj të theksojmë se këtë kulturë dhe civilizim, si dhe këtë mesazh Islam e bartën vetë as’habët e Muhammedit a.s. Ua bartën popujve që jetonin jashtë Medines dhe Hixhazit. Ata e kishin kuptuar Islamin, rolin e muslimanit dhe obligimin e thirrësit, si dhe ishin të përgatitur për një mision të tillë, prandaj edhe u shpërndanë në fushën e da’vetit (thirjes Islame). 
Shpërndarja e as’habëve jashtë gadishullit arabik ka qenë fat i madh. Ata me vetëdije dhe me dëshirë udhëtuan në vendet e largëta, larg nga Medina, duke synuar që t’ua mësojnë hadithet, porositë, udhëzimet dhe mësimet e besimit Islam njerëzve - popujve në vendet kudo që jetonin ata, duke formuar qendra për të mësuar dituritë Islame. 
Obligimi kryesor i tyre ishte bartja e porosive apo mesazheve Islamike jashtë Medines. Para së gjithash ato porosi ishin mbi diturinë, besimin e pastër, etikën, kulturën dhe qytetërimin Islam drejtuar njerëzve, qofshin ata të shekullit të as’habëve, beduinë të shkretëtirës, banorë të qyteteve apo intelektualë të botës së modernizuar. Misioni i tyre nuk ishte i trajtës kombëtare, por mision univerzal. Prandaj ata arritën t’i ndërrojnë bazat e etikës të cilët gjithnjë, nën udhëheqjen dhe ud-hëzimet e Muhammedit a.s., kanë potencuar faktin se asnjë njeri nuk mund të kërkojë shenjtëri, autoritet dhe zë të sunduesit, dhe askush nuk është i lindur e i shënuar me shenjën e robërisë.
Ata (as’habët) botës i dhuruan mendimin mbi unitetin e mbarë njerëzisë, barabarësisë së të gjithë njerëzve, tolerancën, mirëkuptimin, mënyrën e drejtë e të menduarit dhe lirinë e vërtetë. Këta ishin nxënësit e Muhammedit a.s., të cilët ishin “të mëshirshëm ndërmjet vete,” kurse “të ashpër ndaj jobesimtarëve”, të cilët ua kalonin nxënësve të Platonit, mendimtarëve të Lindjes, si dhe ushtarëve të Cezarit.
 Këta qëndruan pranë Muhammedit a.s. duke mësuar nga ai; besimin, humanitetin dhe idetë e pastërta Islame.
Synimi i tyre ishte që me anë të Islamit në praktikë dhe me dritën shkëlqyese të besimit ta ndriçojnë errësirën e injorancës. Ata ishin njerëz të cilët lanë mbresa të mëdha në ngjarjet historike: shkatërruan ushtritë e perandorive më të mëdha botërore siç ishin Bizanti, Persia dhe shumë ushtri tjera të fuqishme.
Arradhat e as’habëve të cilët e përbënin ushtrinë Islame, nuk mund t’i krahasojmë me ushtritë pagane të romakëve apo të Spartës, sepse të gjithë ato ushtri ishin të themeluara dhe të ndërtuara në bazë të politeizmit, të cilët kishin për qëllim pushtetin, të mirat materiale dhe eksploatimin. Kurse ushtrinë të cilën e përbënin as’habët që i përgatiti Muhammedi a.s., ishte e themeluar dhe e ngritur në bazë të besimit të pastër Islam. Ata respektuan urdhërat e All-llahut xh.sh. dhe udhëzimet e Muhammedit a.s., respektuan ato urdhëra - ligje, prandaj me respektin dhe dashurinë që posedonin ndaj Islamit arritën që të bëhen të sinqertë, të drejtë, të devotshëm dhe shpirtëpastër.
Formulimi dhe përgatitja e kësaj gjenerate është bërë sipas parimeve dhe vlerave Kur’anore, ashtu që nga kjo shkollë - xhami e Muhammedit a.s. dolën njerëz të lutjeve, të shpatës, të përkushtimit, të moralit, të diturisë dhe të drejtësisë. 
Kjo është ajo bashkësi e pastër të cilën e përgatiti i Dërguari i All-llahut xh.sh. 
Kjo ishte gjenerata e parë Kur’anore, të cilët si burim të vetëm e kishin Librin e All-llahut-Kur’anin Famëlartë, “burim nga i cili janë ushqyer dhe frymëzuar. Natyrisht, kjo nuk ndodhi për atë arsye se njerëzimi atëbotë nuk posedonte qytetërim, kulturë, shkencë, vepra të shkruara dhe studime… Përkundrazi! - Kanë ekzistuar, kultura dhe civilizimi romak, literatura dhe ligjet e tyre, në të cilat ende Europa e sotshme bazohet. Poashtu kanë ekzistuar gjurmë nga civilizimi grek, nga logjika e tyre, filozofia dhe arti të cilët ende në Perëndim paraqesin burimin e mendimit të sotëm. Ekzistonte edhe kultura persiane me artin e saj, poezi me ideologjitë dhe sistemet sunduese…, prandaj, shkaku i kufizimit të gjeneratës së parë, në periudhën e formimit të tyre, ekskluzivisht në Kur’an, nuk ka qenë për atë arsye se nuk kanë ekzistuar kulturë dhe civilizim tjetër, por qëllimi i të Dërguarit a.s. ka qenë që burimi nga i cili do të ushqehet kjo gjeneratë të orientohet ekskluzivisht në Kur’an, ashtu që të edukohen dhe të inspirohen sipas metodave të cilat i shpalli All-llahu Fuqiplotë në Kur’anin Famëlartë.
Prandaj, Muhammedi a.s. është orvatur të formojë gjeneratë të zemrës së pastër, mendimeve të kthjellta dhe të pastërta, gjeneratë të vetëdijes së pastër. Ka bërë përpjekje që të edukojë dhe formojë as’habët e tij në mënyrë burimore, pa kurrëfarë ndikimi apo influence nga jashtë e cila do të vinte nga ndonjë drejtim tjetër, përveç drejtimit Kur’anor, të cilin vetëm All-llahu xh.sh. ka mundur ta garan-tojë”.  
Kjo është ajo bashkësi e cila meritoi të përmendet në Kur’anin Famëlartë. Kjo ishte ajo gjeneratë Kur’anore të cilën e edukoi vet Muhammedi a.s. në shkollën-xhaminë e Medines, e cila ishte qendër dhe gurrë e pastër e mësimit, edukimit, moralit, kulturës dhe qytetërimit njerëzor.
Pra xhamia e të Dërguarit a.s. në Medine u bë shkolla e parë e edukimit, diturisë dhe e mënyrës së drejtë e të menduarit, kurse as’habët nxënësit e parë të asaj shkolle.

*Ç’thonë mendimtarët botërorë mbi personalitetin e Muhammedit a.s.*

Në veprën “Muhamedanizmi”, G. W. Leinter thotë:
“Muhammedi asnjëherë nuka ka pohuar për veti se është i pagabueshëm. Me një rast ai e mori shpalljen e cila e qortonte rreptë pse i’a kishte kthyer shpinën një të verbëri për të biseduar me një person autoritativ dhe të pasur.Muhammedi e kumtoi këtë shpallje që me siguri nuk do ta bënte kurrë sikur të kishte qenë mashtrues, siq konsiderojnë disa injorantë nga rradhët e krishterëve”. 
Thomas Carlyle, njëri nga mendimtarët më të mëdhenj të shekullit të kaluar, në librin e vet “Trimat dhe adhurimi i trimave”, nën titullin “Trimi si profet” për shpalljen e Muhammedit a.s. shprehet me entuziazëm:
“Fjalët e njeriut të tillë janë thirrje e drejtpërdrejtë nga vetë zemra e natyrës. Njerëzit e dëgjojnë dhe doemos do ta dëgjojnë atë zë edhe në mos paçin dëgjuar asnjë tjetër…” 
La Martine, historian françez, në librin e tij “Historia e Turqëve” thotë:
“Filozof, orator, profet, ligjdhënës, luftëtar, ngadhënjimtar ideash, rilindës i sërishëm i fesë së logjikës dhe të Zotit pa idhuj dhe freska; themelues i njëzet mbretërive të botës dhe një mbretërie shpirtërore - ai është Muhammedi…” 
Poashtu “astronomi dhe historiani amerikan Michael Hart në librin e tij “Njëqind më të mëdhenjtë”, pasi që studijoi njerëzit prej Ademit e deri më sot, zgjodhi njëqind më autoritativët dhe njerëzit më me ndikim në histori. Ai e vë Muhammedin a.s. në rend të parë (nën numrin një)”. 
Mund të përmendim edhe shumë të tjerë të cilët thanë se i Dërguari a.s. është personalitet më i madh në histori dhe më i suksesshmi prej personaliteteve të tjerë, siç është Bernard Sho, ku ai për të Dërguarin e All-llahut xh.sh. thotë: 
“Ç’do herë, fenë e Muhammedit lartë e kam vlerësuar për shkak të vitalitetit (gjallërisë) së saj. Ajo është një fe e cila, siç më duket mua, posedon aftësi adaptuese në fazat e ndryshme të jetës, dhe si e tillë ajo mund të aplikohet (vazhdojë) në të gjitha periudhat e jetës. Unë e kam studijuar atë njeri (Muhammedin), dhe sipas mendimit tim, edhe pse nuk jam ndonjë Anti Krisht, ate duhet ta quajmë Shpëtues i njerëzimit. Besoj me plot bindëshmëri se, sikur të ekzistojë një njeri sikurse ai, do të kishte arritur të formojë një pushtet në botën moderne, dhe ai do të kishte arritur të zgjedhë problemet në mënyrën e cila do të sjellë paqë të nevojshme dhe fat. Unë kam thënë se në ardhmëri, feja e Muhammedit mund të bëhet plotësisht e pranuar në Europën e ardhshme, ashtu siç tanimë ka filluar të pranohet sot”.
Poashtu citojmë edhe disa thënie të tij:
“Sikur të ishte gjallë sot Muhammedi i biri i Abdull-llahut dhe të ishte në mesin tonë, ai do t’i zgjidhte problemet e jetës për një kohë të shkurtë... 
“Në kohën e sotshme shumë njerëz të mi nga Europa pranojnë fenë e Muhammedit, dhe mund të themi se kthimi i Europës kah Islami tanimë ka fil-luar”. 
Në veprën “Bonaparte et l’Islam”, (f. 5-25), Cherfils citon thënien e Napoleon Bonapartës, i cili thotë:
 “Mojsiu (Musai a.s.), ekzistimin e Zotit ia shpalli popullit të tij, Isai (a.s.) ia shpalli perandorisë romake, kurse Muhammedi (a.s.) tërë botës. Arabia ishte një vend pagan, atëherë kur Muhammedi (a.s.) gjashtë shekuj pas Isait, e njoftoi botën me Një Zot, i cili ishte (Zot) i: Ibrahimit, Ismailit, Musait dhe i Isait. Arijanët dhe sektet tjera (krishtere) me polemikat e tyre mbi trininë, të birin dhe shpirtin e shenjtë, e brengosën botën. Në anën tjetër, Muhammedi (a.s.) shpallë se Zoti është vetëm Një, nuk ka babë, fëmijë, kurse trinia është idhujtari. Besoj se nuk është larg koha, kur do të më mundësohet t’i tuboj të gjithë njerëzit e mençur dhe të arsimuar të mbarë botës dhe të vendos një administratë të vetme sipas themeleve të principeve të Kur’anit, të cilat janë të vetmet të drejta (adekuate) dhe vetëm ato (principe) njerëzimit mund t’i sjellin fat dhe harmoni”.
Po citojmë edhe disa thënie të disa filozofëve dhe poetëve të njohur botërorë:
“Ju edhe vet e vëreni, se asaj shkence asgjë nuk i mungon, kurse ne me sistemet tona aspak më tutje nuk kemi shkuar, dhe në përgjithësi askush nuk është i aftë që më tutje të arrijë”. 
(Goethe)
“Nëse merret parasysh madhësia e qëllimit, sasia e vogël e mjeteve dhe grandioziteti i razultatit, sikurse tre masa të gjenialitetit njerëzor, atëherë kush do ta merrte guximin që me Muhammedin ta krahasojë një njeri të famshëm të historisë moderne”.  
(Lamartin)
“Kanë ekzistuar edhe njerëz të tjerë të cilët rrëfyen monoteizmin, kurse as’kush nuk ishte i bara-bartë me fenë e pastër dhe solide të tij në Një Zot”. 
(Thomas Carlyle)
“S’ka kurrëfarë dyshimi në atë që i dërguari Muhammed është një nga reformatorët më të mëdhenj të njerëzimit. Atij i takon fama më e madhe, sepse ai e udhëzoi njerëzimin kah drita e vërtetë, drejtësia dhe paqja, sepse e pengoi gjakëderdhjen e pafajshme tek njerëzit dhe në atë mënyrë hapi rrugën drejt përparimit dhe civilizimit. Këtë vepër madhështore as’kush nuk ka mundur ta sendërtojë përveç një njeriu i cili posedoi fuqi mbinatyrale, njeri që meriton çdo respekt, mahnitje dhe vëmendje”. 
(Lav Nikolajeviq Tolstoj)
Orientalisti i njohur botërorë Montgomerry Watt në librin e tij “Muhammed prorok i drzavnik” thotë:
“Deri në shekullin XX botëkuptimet për Islamin dhe muslimanët, të cilët kanë qenë në qarkullim ndër ushtritë e krishtera, kanë qenë aq të çoroditura sa që kanë ndikuar keq në moral. Mirëpo motivet praktike, bashkë me zellin shkencorë, kanë nxitur studimin dhe përhapjen e njohurive të sakta për Muhammedin dhe religjionin e tij. Nga ajo kohë është arritur shumë,sidomos gjatë dy shekujve të fundit, megjithëse tërë fuqia e paragjykimeve të vjetra edhe më tej po bartet. Mirëpo në botën bashkëkohore në të cilën lidhjet ndërmjet të krishterëve dhe muslimanëve,janë më të ngushta se kurëdoherë, është domosdoshmëri që të dy palët të angazhohemi për të arritur deri te një gjykim objektiv për karakterin e Muhammedit…”
“O Muhammed, më vjen shumë keq që nuk kam qenë bashkëkohanik i yt”. 
(Oto von Bizmark)
Prandaj edhe në enciklopedinë Britanike nën titullin “Kur’an”, ekziston edhe ky pasus: 
“Muhammedi është i dërguar më i suksesshëm nga të gjithë të dërguarit dhe nga të gjithë person-alitetet”.

----------


## _Mersin_

*Dashuria ndaj ashabëve*

Ashabët e Muhammedit a.s. ishin një grup njerëzish që dalloheshin me virtytet, sjelljet dhe me moralin e tyre të lartë. 
Dashuria ynë ndaj tyre është edhe rezultat i dashurisë ndaj vet Muhammedit a.s. 
Në një rast Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë:
Mos i kundërshtoni shokët e mi! Vall-llahi, sikur ndonjëri nga ju do të harxhonte një kodër me ar, aq sa është kodra e Uhudit, nuk do ta arrinte vendin e as pozitën e tyre. 
Në një hadith tjetër Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë:
Shenjë e imanit dhe besimit të drejtë është dashuria ndaj ensarëve, kurse shenjë e nifakut (dyfytyrshmërisë) dhe mosbesimit të fshehur është urrejtja ndaj ensarëve. 
Muslimi në Sahihun e tij transmeton nga Ebu Seid el-Hudrijju r.a. se ka thënë:
Ndërmjet Halid ibn Velidit r.a. dhe Abdurrahman bin Aufit r.a. erdhi deri te një mosmarrëveshje. Halid ibn Velidi r.a. e ofendoi Abdurrahmanin, kurse Muhammedi a.s. tha: mos ofendoni asnjërin nga ashabët e mi, sepse sikur ndonjëri të jep sadaka (lëmoshë) ar, aq sa është kodra e Uhudit, nuk do ta arrinte atë që e ka arritur ndonjëri nga ata, po edhe nëse ndanë sadaka një grusht apo gjysëm grushti ar. 
Poashtu edhe në një transmetim tjetër tregohet se Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë: 
Ashabët e mi për Ummetin tim janë njëlloj siç është edhe krypa për gjellën, nëse gjella nuk ka krypë, nuk është e shijshme.

*Çthotë Muhammedi a.s. për ashabët e tij*

Transmetohet nga Imam Buhariu dhe Imam Muslimi se Muhammedi a.s. në një rast ka thënë: 
Çdo i dërguar (nebijj) ka poseduar havarijjunë (bashkëpunëtorë) kurse havarijju im është Zubejri.
(Buhariu dhe Muslimi)
Poashtu transmetohet se Muhammedi a.s., veçënarisht i ka lavdëruar disa nga ashabët e tij, prandaj edhe transmetohet se:
Në një rast ashabët e kanë pyetur se cili është më afër teje; pasi që dëgjoi i Dërguari a.s. për këtë tha: Pas meje përcjellni këta dy shokë të mi; Ebu Bekrin dhe Umerin; ecni rrugës së Ammarit dhe dëgjoni këshillat Abdull-llah Ibn Mesudit.
(Transmetojnë Ahmedi, Tirmidhiu dhe Ibn Maxhe)
Në një rast i Dërguari i All-llahut xh.sh. tha:
Sikur të mundesha të emërtoj ndonjërin për kryetar, e të mos i pyetja muslimanët për këshillim, do ta emërtoja (zgjidhja) Ibn Umm Abdin (Abdull-llah Ibn Mesudin).
(Ibn Sad)

O Hasan, përgjigju idhujtarëve në vend të Lajmëtarit të All-llahut! O Zot, ndihmoje Hasanin me Xhibrilin e bekuar!
Po, e kam dëgjuar, - u përgjigj Ebu Hurejre. 
(Buhariu)
Nga krejt kjo që e theksuam më lart, kuptojmë se askush nuk posedon të drejtë që ti kundërshtojë apo ti nënçmojë ndonjërin nga ata, siç ekzistojnë rryma apo sekte të ndryshme; siç janë shiitët etj
Gjatë historisë janë bërë përpjekje të mëdha nga autorë të ndryshëm botërorë që të mohojnë pesonalitetin e Muhammedit a.s. si dhe të ashabëve të tij. Vazhdimisht shfaqen individë të cilët në emër të shkencës bëjnë manipulime mbi faktet historike të Islamit. Një nga ata është edhe orientalisti njohur botëror Ignjat Goldziher (1850-1921), i njohur me lajthimet dhe të pavërtetat me të cilat ai i etiketoi ashabët dhe Islamin në përgjithësi.
Poashtu këtu mund të përmendim edhe disa orientalistë, të cilët etiketuan ashabët dhe bënë shpifje kundër Islamit, siç janë Shprengëri, Dozy etj. 
Mbi virtytet dhe ndershmërinë e ashabëve të Muhammedit a.s. dijetari i njohur Islam, Dr. Mustafa Sibai thotë:
Tabiinët, besimtarët e ehli sunnetit dhe të gjithë ekspertët e hadithit, janë të një mendimi mbi ndershmërinë dhe mbi të mbrojturit e ashabëve nga lajthimet, të pavërtetat dhe mendimet e kota. Me këtë nuk pajtohen harixhitë, muttezilitë dhe shiitë. 
Prandaj edhe i Dërguari a.s. ka paralajmëruar se:
Kohëve të fundit do të paraqitet një grup me emrin Rafida. Këta njerëz do të heqin dorë nga feja Islame. 
(Musnedi i Ahmedit) vëll.I f.103.
Pas meje do të paraqitet një grup me emrin Rafida. Andaj nëse i takoni vritni ata, se janë mushrikë (politeistë). Këta njerëz do ti fyejnë Ebu Bekrin dhe Umerin, e ai që mi fyen ashabët e mi do ta mallkojë All-llahu, melekët dhe të gjithë qeniet e gjalla.
(Darul Kutni).
Dijetari i njohur Islam, Ibn Tejmijje thotë:
Më të mirët e këtij Ummeti janë shokët e ndershëm të Muhammedit a.s. Nuk ka pasur në gjithë Ummetin bashkim më të madh e më të drejtë në fenë e drejtë, sikur se bashkimi i tyre. 
Transmetojnë Imam Buhariu dhe Imran bin Hussejni se Muhammedi a.s. ka thënë:
Pjestarët më të mirë të ummetit tim janë ashabët-gjenerata ime, pastaj ajo gjeneratë e cila vjen pas tyre, pastaj ajo gjeneratë e cila vjenë më vonë.
(Buhariu, vëll. V, f.2-3)
Ummeti im më i miri janë ashabët e kohës sime.
(Buhariu dhe Muslimi)
Nga krejt kjo kuptojmë se ashabët janë bashkësia më e lavdëruar në histori, si dhe gjenerata më e mirë e ummetit  të Muhammedit a.s.

----------


## _Mersin_

*Përfundim*

Gjatë vështrimit në të kaluarën e gjeneratës së parë Kuranore, dhe rezultateve të tyre briliante,vërejmë një gjeneratë e cila asesi nuk pranoi diç që nuk pajtohej me kulturën Islame,por vetëm ate që ua predikoi i Dërguari a.s. Pra kuptuam se ata ishin të bindur në rëndësinë dhe domethënjen e kulturës Islame.
Mund të themi se asnjë grup njerëzish të ndonjë shoqërie apo bashkjësie nuk ka mundur të arrijë harmoninë dhe sinqeritetin e pastër Islam ashtu siç e përjetoi bashkësi më e lavdëruar në histori - ashabët. Edhe pse vetëm me disa libra të shkruara mbi jetën e tyre,nuk mund ta kuptojmë gjenialitetin disadimensional të tyre, siç është rasti me njerëzit të cilët merreshin me poezi apo filozofi,përsëri sadopak fjala e shkruar mbi ashabët tingëllon më tërheqës, sepse ka të bëjë me një grup njerëzish të cilët u edukuan nën hijen e porosive dhe udhëzimeve të Muhammedit a.s. 
-Më se e qartë është se bota-njerëzimi sot gjendet në një labirinth ku kërkon rrugëdalje nga kaosi shpirtërorë dhe nga ai moral. Por duhet ta dijmë se rrugëdalja e vetme nga ky labirinth është aprovimi dhe aplikimi i parimeve Islame; këshillave dhe udhëzimeve të Muhammedit a.s. dhe të ashabëve të tij,sepse tokës së thatë çdo herë do ti nevojitet uji i pastër. 
Ashabët e tij le të jenë yje të shpëtimit në errësirën e tmerrshme të çdo injorance që mund ta kaplojë këtë botë,kurse drejtësia,sinqeriteti,besimi i pastër,humaniteti dhe virtytet e larta tëtyre me moral të pastër Islam,të bëhen busollë në shkrretëtirën e jetës. 

Falënderimi i takon vetëm All-llahut Zotit të botëve! Bamirësit të Përgjithshëm, Mëshirëbërësit! Sunduesit në Ditën e Gjykimit! Vetëm Ty të adhurojmë dhe vetëm te Ti kërkojmë ndihmë! Udhëzona për në rrugën e drejtë! Në rrugën e atyre, të cilët i begatove me të mira, jo në të atyre që kundër veti tërhoqën hidhërimin e as në të atyre që e humbën veten!
AMIN. 
(El-Fatiha, 1-7)

*Bibliografia selektive*
1.	Kurani; përkthim me komentim nga Sherif Ah-meti.
2.	Sahihul-Buhari vëll. I, II, III.
3.	Rijadus-salihin, botoi Urtësia, 1995, Shkup
4.	Dr. Muhammed Hamidull-llah Muhammedi a.s., vëll. I dhe II, Botimi i dytë, 1983, Zagreb.
5.	Ebi El-Hasan Alijj El-Hasenij En-Nedvij Dy pasqyrime të kundërta midis sunnitëve dhe shiitëve imamitë botoi biblioteka Furkan; 1993/1413, Tetovë.
6.	Ahmet Mehmedoviq Tako je govorio Muhammed Resulullah, 1991, Tuzëll.
7.	Sejjid Kutb Islami - fe e ardhmërisë, Logos-A, Shkup 1413/1993.
8.	Dr. Mustafa Mahmud Muhammed a.s. - pokusaj razumijevanja vjerovjesnicke biografije, Fakulteti teologjik Islamik - Sarajevë, 1989.
9.	Problemi suvremenog pristupa Islama, 1990, Zagreb.
10.	Svijet Islama - Beograd, 1979.
11.	Abdull-llah Nasih Ulvan, Le ta dijë rinia, Botoi biblioteka Muhammed Ikball, 1992/1413, Shkup.
12.	Ahmed Deedat, Kurani - mrekullia më e për-sosur
13.	Ahmed Ibn Haxher, Pastrimi i shpirtit dhe trupit nga mbeturinat e shirkut dhe kufrit, Botoi biblioteka Muhammed Ikbal 1993/1413, Shkup.
14.	Büyük Islam Tarihi
15.	Dr. Abdulkerim Zejdan, Individi dhe shteti në sheriatin Islam, Botoi shtëpia botuese Drita, 1994, Shkup.
16.	Dr. Ali Muhammed Nakavi Islami dhe na-cionalizmi, botoi Rumi,1994-Tetovë.
17.	Dr. Jusuf Ramiq, Shkaqet e shpalljes së Kurani Kerimit, 1990/1411, Shkup.
18.	Ebul Ala El-Mewdudi, Të drejtat e njeriut në Islam, f.26-29.
19.	Ebu-l-Ala El-Mewdudi Muhammedi a.s. dhe Kurani i shenjtë, 1409/1989, Prizren.
20.	Mehmed Hanxhiq Uvod u tefsirsku i hadisku nauku, botimi i tretë, 1972, Sarajevë.
21.	Hamude Abdulati Islami në fokus botoi biblioteka Mehmed Akif Ersoy, 1413/1992, Shkup.
22.	Dr. Muhammed Hamidullah Hyrje në Islam 1985, Shkup.
23.	Hasan Çengiq Temat Islame, Logos-A, 1413/1993, Shkup.
24.	Muhammed Sejjid Muhammed, Islami dënon diskriminimin racor, 1415/1994, Shkup.
25.	Dr. Abdulaziz Kamil Islam i diskriminacija, 1980, Sarajevë.
26.	Ebu-l-Ala El-Mewdudi Të kuptuarit e drejt të Islamit, 
27.	Halid Muhammed Halid, Humaniteti i Muhammedit a.s., Botoi Lidhja e Shoqatave Ilmije - Shkup, 1990/1411.
28.	Ibrahim Xhananoviç Idztihad u prva cetiri stoljeca Islama
29.	Ismet Shehibrahimoviq Snagom vjere do savrsenstva duse, Sarajevë 1984.
30.	Muhammed Hamza Sadavi A e di kush jamë unë- dhjetë ashabë të shquar, botoi L.R.I. - 1992, Shkup.
31.	Qazim Qazimi Shkenca e hadithit dhe terminologjia e saj, botues Medresja Alaudin, Prishtinë.
32.	Taha Mudewer Andaluzia dhe perandoria osmane, Logos-A, 1415/1995, Shkup.
33.	Islamska misao nr. 133/1990- Sarajevë
34.	Islamska misao nr. 154, 1991
35.	Islamska misao, nr. 149 maj 1991, Sarajevë.
36.	Islamska misao, nr. 159/1992,
37.	Islamska misao, nr.132/1989. 
38.	Preporod, nr. 15; 1 gusht 1986 - Sarajevë.
39.	Takvimi 1413/14-1993, Prishtinë.

----------


## ocean

Paqja dhe Meshira e Allahut qofte me ju i nderuari Mjekesia.
Te uroj per temen, dhe gjithe ate informacion per Profetin Muhamed a.s. dhe as'habet e tije (Allahu qofte i kenaqur mire prej tyre).

InshaAllah do te mundohemi te mesojme per secilin me shume.

Megjithate shpresoj se nuk do te me ma marresh per te keq qe do ti shpreh edhe disa verejtje te vogla ne kete shkrim.

Sa te bukura jane keto vargje:




> (transmeton Imam Maliku në “Muvetta”)
> “Jam i dërguar si mëshirë e nuk jam dërguar që të dënoj.”
> “All-llahu më dërgoi si mësues.”
> 
> _(Ibn Maxhe).
> “Jam i dërguar vërtetë me fenë e drejtë dhe tolerantë.”_


Por verejtjet e mija jane me poshte:




> _“Pas meje do të paraqitet një grup me emrin “Rafida”. Andaj nëse i takoni vritni ata, se janë mushrikë (politeistë). Këta njerëz do t’i fyejnë Ebu Bekrin dhe ‘Umerin, e ai që m’i fyen as’habët e mi do ta mallkojë All-llahu, melekët dhe të gjithë qeniet e gjalla”.
> (Darul Kutni)._


Per mendimin tim kjo fjali nuk duhej te zinte vend ketu.  Pse mor vellezer mos tu japim shkelm njehere e pergjithmone ketyre thirrjeve per gjakderdhje, per lufte; per vrasje; qe vetem po e njollosin fene tone te *DELIRE* Islame. Allahu eshte Gjykuesi ai e din me se miri. Ne duhet te filtrojme njehere e pergjithmone te miren nga te keqen, ne qofte se duam qe Islami te lulezoje ne Unitet. Allahu xh.sh. lejoi luften vetem ne vetembrojte dhe ate me rregullat me strikte, per te mbrojtur jeterat e pafajshme. 

A duhet tani ti vrasim dhe ti urrejme te gjithe ata qe nuk e besojne te derguarin dhe as'habet e tije? Mosni mor vellezer mosni se po te kishte dashur Zoti te gjithe do te kishim nje fe, dhe do te besonim njesoje. A se shihni se ky hadith bie ndesh me Kuranin famelarte tek surja 

10/99-100 : _“po nëse Allahu yt kishte dashtur, atëherë te gjithë banorët e tokës do të kishin besuar. A të takon ty pra që t'i detyrosh njerëzit në besim kur dihet se askush nuk mundet të bëjë asgjë pa lejen e Allahut”_

Le te besoje kushdo c’fare te do, njerezit duhet te jene te lire te zgjedhin besimin qe duan. Per mendimin tim ne duhet ti duam njesoje edhe ata qe nuk i njohin as'habet tane, bile do te lutesha per ta, do ti doja dhe do te beja vetem mire per ta. Islami nuk perhapet me shpate o vellezer por me dashuri. Islami ka ekzistuar edhe para ardhjes se Profetit tone te dashur Muhamed a.s.  Islami eshte nje oqean i gjere ka thene Allahu, ku me gjenerata te tera nuk do te mund ti dalin ne fund duke mesuar aty.

Ne qofte se perkrahni kercenimet e tilla per te vrare njerez vetem pse nuk u besojne as’habeve, vetem pse jane politeiste, atehere nje person si mua ju vetem do ta largoni me shume.






> Mund të përmendim se në Lindje u zhvilluan misticizmi indian, filozofia pesimiste e Budës dhe Lao Cesë, si dhe shumë besime dhe botëkuptime të gabuara….
> 
> … Thirrësit e këtyre besimeve dhe ideologjive më në fund dolën kontra-produktiv dhe nuk dhanë rezultat pozitiv. Përpjekja e Budës nuk pati sukses. Shkollat e tyre të meditimit dhe mendimit të gabuar pushtuan grupe njerëzish dhe i orientuan në një drejtim krejtësisht të devijuar, ashtu siç e bëri disa shekuj më vonë edhe krishterizmi (e jo edhe Isai a.s.)…
> 
> …, çdo gjë që nuk është themeluar në bazë të besimit të pastër ndaj All-llahut xh.sh., në bazë të sinqeritetit, moralit të pastër dhe humanitetit, është dënuar me shkatërrim dhe zhdukje…


A patjeter duhet perulur fete e tjera per te ngritur fene tone te paster Islame!  O vellezer Islami nuk ka nevoje per perulje te tilla, Islami eshte per te gjithe. Islami nuk perul askend, por I perqafon te gjithe njesoj me dhembshuri e dashuri. Nuk te takon ty me shume Islami sesa Budes. A me te vertete mendoni ju se njerezit jashtezakonisht paqesor si Buda dhe si Lao (Allahu qofte I kenaqur prej tyre) nuk do ta fitojne parajsen? 

Mosni o vellezer mos beni paragjykime se keshtu vetem ndjellni urrejtje dhe te tjeret do ta shikojne Islamin me frike.

Njerezit do ta duan dhe respektojne nje besim vetem kur te shohin se nga ai besim lulezon 360 shkalle panderprere (nga cdo ane) dashuria, meshira, paqja, toleranca, morali, e jo kercenimi me vdekje per ata qe nuk besojne si ta. 

Nga kercenimet njerezit do ta shikojn Islamin nga nje distance e larget me frike.  Dhe nga kjo frike do te linde urrejtja per cdo gje Islamike, do te na i shajne as'habet e profetin tone te dashur a.s. Shembull e kemi kete forum. Ne vete po u japim material per te na urrejtur. 

Ju kisha lutur ta shendrisim Islamin tone te paster ashtu si i ka hije, ashtu si ka dashur Profeti yn a.s;  me Paqe, Meshire, Dashuri, Tolerance, Durim, Falje,etj. Te deshirojme per tjetrin ate qe duam per vete, paanshmeri, barazi, te mos dallojme, te mos diskriminojme. Te asimilohemi, te shkrihemi ne te gjitha cilesit e mira te Allahut. Ta luftojme xhihadin e madhe, luften e brendshme o vellezer, aty gjendet armiku yne i vertete.  Kjo per mua eshte Islami.

Allahu Alim - Zoti e din me se miri, ky ishte vetem mendimi im.

Ju Pershendes

----------


## faruk9

s/alejkum,

Të nderuar, shoh se shumë flitet për sahabët dhe shiitët, edhepse me pritesë vendosa të inkuadrohem edhe unë këtjë muhabeti, besojë se për të mirë.

Po, është e padrejtë të sulmosh dike në bazë të asaj që ke dëgjuar ose lexuar nga kundërshtarët e tyre, ose nga epshi yt djallëzor, dëshiron të quhen të tillë.

Shpifje të tilla edhe më të rënda përjetojmë nga katër klasorët kur fyejn Ithni Asherit (shiitët), me lloj-llojë terme! 
Çudia më e tmershme është kur për më tepër indoktrinohen sot nëpër shkollat saudite, të tillët harxhojnë gjithë ate kohë dhe mund për të investuar në luftën kundër ithtarëve të të njëjtës familje muslimane dhe ate shiitët-Ehli Bejtin. 

Për më tepër ata mundohen të gjenden në vijën e sulmit në çdo anë të udhëzuar nga katër kalemët e Dar-ul-Islam’it, me moton “mborjtja e fesë”nga fyesit (në këte rast) ndaj sahabeve! 

Gjithsesi më duhet të ceki, se me kohë Ehli Bejti jan kundërshtuar dhe i vetmi njeri që i ka kundërshtuar në historine e Islamit është Shejhu i madh Ibn Tejmije, shpesh me nota përçmuese, fjalë fyese dhe skepticizëm të mahnitshëm të padenja. Për këto që thuhet nëse është nevoja, mund t'i sjellim një pjesë të këtyre referencave, por nuk besoj se ka ndonjë dobi apo se mund të ndërrojë gjë kjo punë, për mirëjetesën mbar muslimane. 

Shumë herë është folur e stërfolur në lidhje me sahabët. Por asnjëherë nuk është definuar nga ehli sunnitët në përgjithësi në veçanti nuk japin përgjigje ad-hokët wehabi, për cilët sahabe bëhet fjalë-jo të gjithë! 

Njeriu jo rallë herë ndeshet me pyetjet që ia parashtron vetvetës rreth “enigmave” të qarta.

Tani shtrohet pyetja; cili nga ju njeri i ndërgjegjshëm, ka pyetur veten: Vërtet shiitët cilët kategori sahabësh nuk i PRANOJNË (e keqpërdorur  >nuk i pranojnë<  me SHARJE) dhe përse!?  
Për më tepër do të flasim më poshtë, nga vet fakti se është shumë me vlerë ne si muslimanë ta themi të vërtetën edhe kur ajo është në kundërshtin e besimit tone.

Unë shprehi keqardhjen time dhe shqetësimin, ndaj veprimeve aroganteske të disave...edhe këtu !

Ata harojnë se mësimet Islame kan kuptim logjik perfekt, atyre mund t’i afrohesh përmes rrugës intelektuale (te logjikshëm) dhe nuk është e nevojshme të bësh ndonjë kërcim të madh në besimin tënd që ti përshtatësh mendimit jologjike.
Shumë kush e ka përdorur politikën e nguljes së Kuranit në maje të heshtave (sifini), sikurse që shumica është duke hecur me ate slogan të njohur Allahu Ekber (si sahabët harixhi), këte e kanë arritur në bazë të paditurisë së njerëzve për rreth tyre të cilët nuk e kan dalluar deklarimin nga e vërteta, duke mbyllur kështu rrugën e hakut, si tani (wehabit) .

vazhdon...

----------


## faruk9

Shiitët nuk jan ata që i urrejnë sahabët, përkundrazi ata i çmojnë sahabët, por, VETËM  sahabe të sinçertë.  

Do ishin budalla shiitët t'i shajë ata (dy khalifët dhe grat e hz. Resulullahut) në privat e t'i lëvdojnë në publik, sepse dita e llogaridhënies nuk është largë.

Shumë herë jan treguar qartë në publik veprimet e të dy atyre të nderuarve të cilat nuk i aprovoj dhe i dënoj rëndë (si psh. sjellja me Hazreti Fatimen etj), por kjo nuk më pengon nga dhënia e respektit të takuar si khalifët e parë muslimane. Nuk mund dhe nuk dua të jem më shi'it se vetë Aliu a.s. ! 

Shiitët nëse bëjnë llafe-mospajtim, ata flasin vetëm për sahabët e pabesë, për t’a mbrojtur identitetin e familjes së hz. Pejgamberit s.a., Ehli Bejtin a.s. Kjo është e tëra.

Por, ngaqë jena dëshmitarë e kohës, në këte aspekt lirshëm mund të thuhet se bëhet luftë me hipokritët trurë shpërlarët dhe fakt është se lufta më e vështirë është lufta kundër hipokrizisë. Kjo është lufta kundër njerëzve dinak, të cilët si mjet i përdorin të marrët.

….... Tregon Ebu Hurejra Resulullahu të ket thënë: "Në ditën e fundit një grup nga sahabët e mi do të vij ke une, por ata do të dëbohen nga bunari, kurse unë do t’i them : "O Allahu im, ata jan sahabët e mi! " Do të më thuhet: " Ti nuk din çka kan shpik (inovacione), mejher pasi i ke braktis ata, vërtet ata jan trathtar (renegat, përqarës,kaqak), të cilët jan arratisur nga islami.

Ju ofroj linku të lexoni drejtëpërdrejt (anglisht): 

http://www.sahihalbukhari.com/sps/sb...y%20companions

v.......

----------


## faruk9

Në Kuran thuhet :“ A mos është ai që ishte besimtar, sikurse ai që ishte jashtë rrugës? Jo! Këta nuk janë të barabartë.” 32-18

Nga komentatorët eminent sunni përcjellin këte koment në lidhje me ajetin në fjalë dhe thuhet : ajo ka qenë shkaku i incidentit të fjalës "besimtarë" është lidhur me imam Ali ibn Talibin, gjersa fjala mëkatar (fasiq) ka të bëjë me sahaben e Pejgamberit s.a., i ashtuquajturi ‘al-Walid bin Uqba bin Abi Mu'ayat’.
Referencë Sunni:
1). al-Qurtubi, Tefsir, (Kairo, 1947), pjesa 14, faq. 105.
2). al-Tabari, Tefsir Jami al-Bayan, (koment i po atij ajetit).
3). Al-Wahidi, Asbab al-Nuzul, (botues Dar al-Diyanli-Turath), faq. 291.

Imam Maliku ne muwatt’an e tij përcjell fjalët e Resulullahut s.a., dëshmim për shehidët e  Uhudit, në ate hadith na njofton edhe për diç tjetër dhe thot:
Më ka percjell Yahya nga Maliku prej od Abu'n-Nadri mewle Omer ibn Ubaydullahu se Resulullahu s.a., duke iu drejtuar shehidëve të Uhudit ka thënë : " Unë garantojë për ta ". Ebu Bekri ka thënë : " O Resuli i Allahut, edhe ne a nuk jena vëllezërit e tyre ? Athua edhe ne nuk e kena pranuar islamin, athua edhe ne nuk kena luftuar siç kan luftuar edhe

ata "?

Atere Resulullahu tha :  Po, por unë nuk di ju çka do të merrni pas meje .
Ebu Bekri me dënesë ka qar dhe tha: " Athua vërtetë ne do të braktisim ty ".

këtu poshtë linku dretpërdrejtë, dhe tekstin e hadithit poshtë; lexoni : 

http://www.usc.edu/dept/MSA/fundamen...l#021.21.14.32

Për tju lehtesuar lexoni Hadithin e përmendur : Book 21, Number 21.14.32:   { Yahya related to me from Malik from Abu'n-Nadr, the mawla of Umar ibn Ubaydullah that he had heard that the Messenger of Allah, may Allah bless him and grant him peace, said over the martyrs of Uhud, "I testify for them." Abu Bakr as-Siddiq said, "Messenger of Allah! Are we not their brothers? We entered Islam as they entered Islam and we did jihad as they did jihad." The Messenger of Allah, may Allah bless him and grant him peace, said, "Yes, but I do not know what you will do after me." Abu Bakr wept profusely and said, "Are we really going to out-live you!"}. 

v......

----------


## faruk9

Unë them (shiitët deklarojnë), po, përderisa abuzohen shiitët pa karar, rasti konkret; shihni adminët te blëku  KOMUNITETI MUSLIMAN , nuk pranojnë tema mbi Ehli Bejtin ! (postimet më jan refuzuar shumë herë!  të drejtojnë ke bloku  KOMUNITETI BEKTASHI . shih ti mendjen njerëzore). 
 Gjuhët i kan të shfrenuar në përbuzje, edhepse syhapur nuk pranojn hadithet kur iu ofrohen argumente nga vëllimet e Buhariut dhe tjera libra të çmuara nga librat SAHIH, të vëllezërve t’an sunni. 
Edhe më tej me avaz të vjetër vëllezërit SUNNI, shiitëve i adresojn të paqena, gjë që nuk mund të tolerohen asesi. 

Andaj, ndaj akuzave të adresuara shiitëve nga të painformuarëve – dashakeqëve të këtij ummeti, sqarimet në fjalë i konsideroj detyrë fetare , ngase Kur'ani Famëlartë tregon se ata që e fshehin të vërtetën , duke e ditur ate, mallkohen nga Allahu i Madheruar, melekët dhe të gjithë ata që mallkojnë “ . 2-159 . 

Ndaj marr si detyrë fetarë, ketu partikularisht t’i prezantojë disa fakte për SAHABËT  dhe të arsyetuar DALLIMIN mes tyre .

Çdo njëri nga ne dim se asesi: 
Nuk mund të jet i njëjtë sahabe pianec (prej të cilit poshtërohet, korruptohet islami), me ata sahabe të devotshëm në çdo pikpamje dobiprurës. 

Nuk është i njëjtë sahabe i cili e ka pranuar dhe njohur islamin dhe dispozitat e saja, me ata të cilët nuk kan patur asnjë dijeni për islamin-labilët.


Nuk është i njëjtë sahabe i cili me sinqeritet ka luftuar dhe asnjëherë nuk është përdredhur (tërhequr fshehurazi) nga beteja, kundruall atyre shabëve të cilët me t’u paraqitur rreziku i parë, është arratisur (ka ikur) nga lufta, etj etj.

v......

----------


## faruk9

Gjithsesi Umejjë-t nuk është njësoj si edhe Hashimi-tët, as Harbi njësoj si edhe Abdulmuttalibi, as Ebu Sufjani i barabartë me Ebu Talibin, as Muaviu i barabart me Aliun a.s . 

I syrgjynosuri nuk mund të jetë i barabartë me ate i cili është i liruar. As ai që ka prejardhje fisnike nuk është i barabart me ate që është ithtarë i së gabuarës, as janë të njëjtë hipokriti dhe besimtari. 

Si mund të jet i njëjtë Luani i Allahut -Hamza - me Utbah bin Rabi'an , xhyshin e Muaviut nga nena ? 

Si mund të jenë dy të parët e Xhnnetit Hasani dhe Hyseini me femijët e xhehennemit si Jezidi . 

Si mund të jenë rrivalë te njëjtë – gruaja me e ndershme dhe më e mira e botës hz. Fatimeja (bija e Resulullahut) me bartësen e therave –Ummul Xhemilen, e shoqja e Ebu Lehebit (lanet), motra e Ebu Sufjanit etj,etj,etj, . 

A e dini se sjedhja e Pejgamberit të Allahut s.a., ishte e atillë sa që , kur beteja ashpërsohej, kurse njerëzit fillonin të humbin kuraje dhe këmbet u dridheshin, Resulullahu dërgonte në ballë të luftës ANËTARËT e FAMILJES së VET , dhe përmes tyre mbronte shokët e vet (sahabet) nga sulmet e shpatave dhe heshtave (shigjetave) . Kështu ishte vrarë Ubejd ibn el Harisi në betejën e Bedrit, Hamza në Uhud , kurse Xhaferi ibn ebi Talibi në betejën e Mu'ta-së . 

v......

----------


## faruk9

TANI TË SHOHIM SAHABËT NGA PIKPAMJA e KURANIT

Qka thuhet në Kuranin Famëlartë për sahabët të cilët kan qen pran dhe kan biseduar me te (Pejgamberin s.a.,). 
Ata ndahen në dy grupe.

GRUPI i PARË
Në grupin e parë përfshihen ata individ (sahabe), për të cilët është zbitur ndonjë ajet në Kuran’in Famëlartë. Në ato ajete ata përmenden si themeluesit e islamit.

MUSLIMANËT e PARË
"All-llahu është i kënaqur me të hershmit e parë prej muhaxhirëve (migruesve) dhe prej ensarëve (vendasve-ndihmëtarë) dhe prej atyre që i pasuan ata me punë të mira, e edhe ata janë të kënaqur ndaj Tij. Atyre u ka përgatitur xhennete, në të cilët rrjedhin lumenj, ku do të jenë përjetë të pasosur. E ky është fitim i madh." 9-100.

për ATA TË CILËT BESNIKËRISHT JAN BETUAR (bejat-pelqim) NËN PEMË 
"Vërtet, All-llahu qe i kënaqur me besimtarët kur ata nën hijen e atij druri të zotoheshin ty dhe Ai e dinte se ç'kishin zemrat e tyre, andaj u dhuroi qetësimin dhe së shpejti i shpërbleu me një fitore (çlirimin e Hajberit). " 48-18.

për MUHAXHIRët
" (Ajo pronë) U takon muhaxhirëve të varfër, të cilët u dëbuan prej shtëpive të tyre dhe prej pasurisë së tyre, duke kërkuar mirësinë dhe kënaqësinë prej All-llahut, dhe që ndihmojnë All-llahun dhe të dërguarin e Tij, të tillët janë ata të sinqertit." 59-8.	

për SHOQËRUESIT E SINQERTË 
" Muhammedi është i dërguar i All-llahut, e ata që janë me të (sahabët) janë të ashpër kundër jobesimtarëve, janë të mëshirshëm ndërmjet vete, ti i sheh kah përulen (në rukuë), duke rënë me fytyrë në tokë (në sexhde), e kërkojnë prej All-llahut që të ketë mëshirë dhe kënaqësinë e Tij ndaj tyre. Në fytyrat e tyre shihen shenjat e gjurmës së sexhdes…. ."
 48-29.

GRUPI I DYTË
Në grupin e dytë përfshihen ata individ (sahabe), të cilët kan biseduar me Pejgamberin s.a., dhe ate bisedë (fjalimin) e kan kuptuar, por kan qenë zemër prishur dhe dyfytyrësha. Zoti në Kuranin Famëlartë e paralajmeron Hz. Resulullahun s.a., për ta dhe për t’i zbuluar cka kan në mbrendi ata.  Zoti thot për:

për HIPOKRITËT E SHQUAR (e njohur)	
 Kur të erdhën ty hipokritët, të thanë: “Ne dëshmojmë se vërtet ti je i dërguar i All-llahut!” E, All-llahu e di se ti je i dërguar i Tij, por All-llahu dëshmon se hipokritët janë rrenacakë (kur thonë ashtu)." 63-1.

për HIPOKRITËT E PANJOHUR 
 “ Edhe rreth jush ka beduinë që janë hipokritë, e edhe nga banorët e Medines që janë përcaktuar për hipokrizi. Ti nuk i di ata, Ne i dimë, ata do t'i dënojmë dy herë, pastaj shtyhen në dënimin e madh.”  9-101.

për NJERËZIT ZEMËR SMURË
“ Kur hipokritët dhe ata që në zemrat e tyre kishin sëmundje, thonin: “All-llahu dhe i dërguari Tij, nuk na premtuan tjetër vetëm se mashtrim!” 33:12.

për MËKATARËT 
Ka edhe të tjerë që i kanë pranuar mëkatet e veta: ata përzien vepra të mira, e edhe të tjera të këqija. Atyre do t'ua falë All-llahu, se Ai i falë atij që pendohet, e mëshiron atë që përmirësohet. 9-102.

Nga mësimet Sunnite nxjerim këto të thëna : Allahu është i kënaqur me muslimanët e parë, muhaxhirët, ensarët dhe të gjithë ata që i përcjellin me VEPRAT E MIRA të tyre, dhe ata janë të kënaqur me ta; për ta Ai ka pregatit xhenet me kopshte në të cilat rrjedhin lumenj, ata përjet do të banojnë në te, ajo është ta dini fitore e madhe. 
Me këte interpretim dëshirohet t’i bindin besimtarët se bëhet fjalë për të gjithë sahabët pa përjashtim !? 

Por nuk është ashtu; 
Vëreni ate nënvizim me germa të mëdha “ V E P R A  TE  M I R A  “ 

Zoti flet për ata të cilët bëjnë :  V-E-P-R-A   T-Ë   M-I-R-A  . 

Andaj për ta kuptuar më mirë themi : 
Nuk është e mjaftueshme që dikush të jet arab, shqiptar, turk, persian, sahabe, muhaxhir, ensarije etj,etj., ose ata të cilët i përcjellin, për ata jan pregatit kopshtet e xhenetit, ku do të çëndrojnë gjithmon. 

Allahu asnjërit nuk ia përcakton shpërblimin (e jetës së ardhshme) në përputhje me prejardhjen e tij, por shpërblimi i Allahut fitohet me të bërit  V E P R A   T Ë   M I R A .  

 selam, faruk. 09/11/08.

----------

